# Do kiwis believe in god?



## Czechem Republic (Nov 24, 2021)

After reading some of the A&H threads, I'm curious what the broader beliefs are here.

Don't get too hung up on the labels; the definitions there are worthy of their own thread. The explanatory text is the important bit.

Also, religion does not necessarily mean Christianity.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 24, 2021)

Basically this.


----------



## Not Really Here (Nov 24, 2021)

Why would anyone give a shit about what New Zealanders think?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Nov 24, 2021)

We believe in Terry.


----------



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Nov 24, 2021)

The sky wizard strawman version of God is probably fake and gay, a superliteral boogeyman used by fedora-tipping faggots to justify an insufferable crusade against everything tangentially related to religion. If the literal version of God that sits in the sky and judges us is real, uh, sorry I guess, please don't smite me.

But religion is right about a ton of shit. The Bible is the greatest collection of fables and wisdom and what have you, western society is built on the Ten Commandments (mostly anyway), people are consistently fucking ruined by the seven deadly sins. You don't have to hold any deep spiritual beliefs to agree that you disregard the lessons of religious texts at your own peril, especially if you end up a 30+ jaded alcoholic living in a bugman hive, depressed, wondering what the meaning of life is. It's poetry - Redditors who are prideful enough to believe they're above 'stone age ghost stories', doomed to tragedy befitting something straight out of the Bible. 

So, maybe God is a shared, overarching sense of... karma, almost. If you're righteous you reap the rewards, and if you're sinful then you inexorably end up ruined. I don't think God smites adulterers, but all you have to do is read r/polyamory to see that they end up getting their share. Metaphorically, it lines up pretty well. People like to shit on the line about 'if you look at a hot chick and want to bang her, that's basically cheating', but how does your wife like it if you spend time ogling insta-thots? The things we spend time doing, that we pour our energy into, shape us in turn; making a habit of browsing weirdly personal soft-core porn cannot have a good effect on you.


----------



## Standardized Profile (Nov 24, 2021)

I guess my religion's official position is the Christian form of classical theism, though unlike the more ardent classical theists I don't look down on theistic personalists. As long as they don't devolve into the "God is my boyfriend"/"God is a genie who grants me wishes" type of theist, I think it's a perfectly valid way to think about God as God relates to the created world.

And classical theists have their own issues. Some of them philosophize about God's ineffable nature a little too much. The ultimate expression of this tendency is probably the apophatic aphorism "God does not exist," because existence is a category and we can't apply categories to God. That kind of thing just confuses the normies.

Closing the poll on Christmas Eve ... is there a message there?


----------



## Czechem Republic (Nov 24, 2021)

xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx said:


> The sky wizard strawman version of God is probably fake and gay, a superliteral boogeyman used by fedora-tipping faggots to justify an insufferable crusade against everything tangentially related to religion. If the literal version of God that sits in the sky and judges us is real, uh, sorry I guess, please don't smite me.
> 
> But religion is right about a ton of shit. The Bible is the greatest collection of fables and wisdom and what have you, western society is built on the Ten Commandments (mostly anyway), people are consistently fucking ruined by the seven deadly sins. You don't have to hold any deep spiritual beliefs to agree that you disregard the lessons of religious texts at your own peril, especially if you end up a 30+ jaded alcoholic living in a bugman hive, depressed, wondering what the meaning of life is. It's poetry - Redditors who are prideful enough to believe they're above 'stone age ghost stories', doomed to tragedy befitting something straight out of the Bible.
> 
> So, maybe God is a shared, overarching sense of... karma, almost. If you're righteous you reap the rewards, and if you're sinful then you inexorably end up ruined. I don't think God smites adulterers, but all you have to do is read r/polyamory to see that they end up getting their share. Metaphorically, it lines up pretty well. People like to shit on the line about 'if you look at a hot chick and want to bang her, that's basically cheating', but how does your wife like it if you spend time ogling insta-thots? The things we spend time doing, that we pour our energy into, shape us in turn; making a habit of browsing weirdly personal soft-core porn cannot have a good effect on you.


So, I'm no fedora-tipper, but after a stint with Catholicism that led to me writing them off as spiritually and morally bankrupt, my belief in higher power is at its lowest point since my teenage years.

As Geisler and Turek said, I don't have enough faith to be an atheist... but no religion out there has satisfactory answers (Cath/ortho bros win on the historical pedigree and coherence of their thoughts here, but still fall short) to the problems of evil, and accepting the bible in whole as mainstream Christianity insists I do requires me to abandon the critical thinking I was supposedly created with.

As you said, it's a book filled with wisdom and it has value, I can't argue there. But it's also filled with fantastic stories passed off as fact, plus a number of factual contradictions that undermine its claims of "divine inspiration". More importantly, very little of what the bible teaches was taught by the bible first.

You mention "If you're righteous you reap the rewards, and if you're sinful then you inexorably end up ruined", but the number of happy and successful utter bastards out there means I can't accept this either.  The same with regard to degeneracy - were this some law of the universe, like gravity or the speed of light, that being a coom-brain ruins you, it would apply _universally in all cases_. Plenty of areligious people lead happy, sex-filled lives outside of monogamy.



Standardized Profile said:


> Closing the poll on Christmas Eve ... is there a message there?


Heh, not intentionally. It's where the date landed when I hit "1 month" for the close time.


----------



## MadStan (Nov 24, 2021)

xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx said:


> The sky wizard strawman version of God is probably fake and gay, a superliteral boogeyman used by fedora-tipping faggots to justify an insufferable crusade against everything tangentially related to religion. If the literal version of God that sits in the sky and judges us is real, uh, sorry I guess, please don't smite me.
> 
> But religion is right about a ton of shit. The Bible is the greatest collection of fables and wisdom and what have you, western society is built on the Ten Commandments (mostly anyway), people are consistently fucking ruined by the seven deadly sins. You don't have to hold any deep spiritual beliefs to agree that you disregard the lessons of religious texts at your own peril, especially if you end up a 30+ jaded alcoholic living in a bugman hive, depressed, wondering what the meaning of life is. It's poetry - Redditors who are prideful enough to believe they're above 'stone age ghost stories', doomed to tragedy befitting something straight out of the Bible.
> 
> So, maybe God is a shared, overarching sense of... karma, almost. If you're righteous you reap the rewards, and if you're sinful then you inexorably end up ruined. I don't think God smites adulterers, but all you have to do is read r/polyamory to see that they end up getting their share. Metaphorically, it lines up pretty well. People like to shit on the line about 'if you look at a hot chick and want to bang her, that's basically cheating', but how does your wife like it if you spend time ogling insta-thots? The things we spend time doing, that we pour our energy into, shape us in turn; making a habit of browsing weirdly personal soft-core porn cannot have a good effect on you.


You are over-thinking this.

I've yet to find a single atrocity, invasion, genocide or sick and twisted culture that wasn't lead by a religious twat.

Prisons are full of religious zealots.

Believe it or not, some people actually just think it's wrong to knowingly hurt others or act like a cunt; and don't need fables to figure it out.

The only thing more selfish than religious, is a cat. I know, I have a few.


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 24, 2021)

I believe a decent chunk of the "God's" were/are real, but they aren't "God's" in the traditional sense.  They're more than likely extra dimensional beings or something of the sort that wanted to dick around in our dimension for clout or entertainment. Since they're beyond our understanding it's easier to just call them "God's". In their realms they're probably a bunch of dickheads everyone laughs at.


I'm against worship because I feel it's antithetical to man's nature of adapting, surviving, overcoming, and controlling even the very forces of nature. I also feel worship should be an act reserved for a perfect being, and as no such being seems to exist worship seems contrived.


There probably is an afterlife, but it's probably really anticlimactic and is more or less a lobby between matches in CoD where you wait and/or suffer until the next round. Reincarnation probably isn't karmic, just the greater universes recycling bin with a lotto attached.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Nov 24, 2021)

Of course there's a Creator. Just because we act like shitbags doesn't mean we weren't created.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Nov 24, 2021)

Well, my beliefs are solid, i don't believe in gods, but i don't care about the others about their own beliefs.
Now, thinking creatively; i made a world with angels & demons, they have their own worlds inside Earth but they're not different, one are guided by the Light & the other in Darkness but both factions are both violent, conquerors and even "slaved" humanity at the dawn of time.
I'm gonna really like somebody here if someone found the main inspiration of this.


----------



## LightDragonman1 (Nov 24, 2021)

I'll just say it; I am a Christian, and am proud to be one.

Honestly, every time I see folk on Twitter mocking and ridiculing religion (not just Christianity, but religion in general), I shake my head, because they are so determined to "progress" that all they can think about with it is how outdated and bigoted those dang God-followers are. Think is though, for me at least, many of the teachings by Jesus and the like I find to not only be valuable, but also even more relevant now than they were back then. It's just one reason why I still choose to believe.


----------



## Rapechu (Nov 24, 2021)

xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx said:


> The sky wizard strawman version of God is probably fake and gay, a superliteral boogeyman used by fedora-tipping faggots to justify an insufferable crusade against everything tangentially related to religion. If the literal version of God that sits in the sky and judges


This concept of God you call a strawman is based on Platonic logic and has thousands of years of scholarly thought behind it. In fact there are even mathematical proofs of its existence. Why else do you think the Greeks and Romans of the classical era adopted Christianity so readily?


----------



## Pirata (Nov 24, 2021)

After some time browsing KF one might be inclined to stop believing in any God at all.
I was raised Christian, questioned my beliefs on my late teens, and soon enough realized religion is a lot more than just "be a good person" and "go to church whenever you can, if not every week" it usually gives a clear core of values which sooner or later come in handy in life, and genuinely can make a difference between messing up your life forever and being a decent person (decent neighbor, decent son/daughter, decent sibling, etc.) Take for example the general idea of not holding any grudges, and learning to forgive those that have wronged you. How many people do you know that have messed up their lives for being vindictive and holding grudges when they would've been better off accepting things as they were, instead of taking matters into their own hands? 

The same principle can be extended to any of the teachings you find in the bible, there is some sort of primal truth to them any smart person will be able to identify after thinking about it for a bit. In that sense I believe that reading the bible can be useful, even for non-believers, I'm sure everyone can get something out of it.


----------



## The Big O (Nov 24, 2021)

I feel like an anomaly in my beliefs these days. I was raised Catholic but only ever received communion, and drifted away from anything church-related by my mid-teens. My family only gave me mild grief about it, but otherwise left me alone about it due to the turmoil between my parents. Because of it, I passively adopted an atheist outlook and remained that way for most of my young adulthood. Up until my late twenties, I was a miserable drudge of a human.

These days my life is better, but certainly not the best it could be. It's ironic, but I have elevated my belief to a more agnostic outlook. And after 2020, with COVID, I began to lament how disturbing modernity has become in its large absence of a "God" or any sort of faith. Most of the cultural powers are resoundingly atheistic to an antagonizing degree. And after once more analyzing certain passages of the bible, a lot of it had begun to click in my head. So much of what was listed in it is now eerily being mirrored across the USA, especially where I live in the heart of New England. The more the world goes off the rails, the more I want to believe there's something better ahead. "The best is yet to come" as a certain orange New York real estate mogul loves to say.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 25, 2021)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> We believe in Terry.


Peace be unto Him.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 25, 2021)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> We believe in Terry.


Even liberals believe in Terry Davis.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 25, 2021)

Atheists always want to talk about "god" all the time.


----------



## ditto (Nov 25, 2021)

If you know that I am an unbeliever, then you know me better than I do myself. 
I may be an unbeliever, but I am an unbeliever who has a nostalgia for a belief.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Nov 25, 2021)

Kind of interesting how many believers there are based on the votes so far. I wonder if that has to do with KF hosting a large group of people who have been de-platformed by the mainstream liberal online world, or just some kind of coincidence.

Anyway, chose agnostic atheist. Just based on our own evidence of tampering with lesser life-forms that can't hope to comprehend our technology or understand anything is manipulating them at all I can totally buy the possibility of some kind of being(s) of a greater magnitude having done/doing the same to us. I don't think it's likely, but it is possible especially since I am in the camp of Extra Terrestrials existing being a 100% guarantee. As for the _institution_ of religion it's basically garbage designed to gain wealth and power in modern times, and was an outright authoritarian in times long past... but in some ways it has it's place. I think there is some merit to the idea of America's religious vacuum being filled by a secular version of religion that is much worse - aka Leftism. In my younger days I'd have tipped me fedora aggressively towards Christianity without a thought, but that 90's/2000's reformed Christianity was a fucking paradise compared to what goes on now.

Sometimes I think it'd be better to be ignorant and enjoy the bliss of religion - feel involved in a community, know the wicked would be punished and have absolute faith things have to get better because sky daddy wills it - but you really can't go back when you think about the burden of proof and how it benefits the top of the institutions to make believers. Even if I somehow believed in the Christian God for instance, it's impossible to not see him as the most evil being that could possibly exist and then it'd just be fear of inevitable hell for these thoughts based on immutable facts within the religion. Even the afterlife "reward" is pretty much hell, I'd have to specifically request my consciousness be consigned to oblivion (which might just be a sin with a ticket to hell for the very idea to such a vain god, who knows) compared to the relief of knowing I won't have to exist past my brain meat degrading with atheism.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 25, 2021)

KooksandFreaks said:


> Atheists always want to talk about "god" all the time.





​90% of the time its the Christian God, 10% of the time its Allah, but what gets me is that 0% of the time its the original religion and the new Rabbinic Traditions that actually began after 500 AD.



> *We, too, learn* in the following _baraita_ that there is no legal significance to an act of intercourse with a girl less than three years old: *A girl three years and one day old can be betrothed via sexual intercourse;*​


-Yevamot.57b.3


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 25, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> View attachment 2749884​90% of the time its the Christian God, 10% of the time its Allah, but what gets me is that 0% of the time its the original religion and the new Rabbinic Traditions that actually began after 500 AD.
> 
> 
> -Yevamot.57b.3


Those Abrahamic religions are a little immature in their approach.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 25, 2021)

What's the deal with rabbinic judaism? 

I mean wasn't The Jesus all about taking down those wicked money lenders in the temple and cleansing all that rabbinic corruption in the first place? 

Aren't the talmuds just a collection of previously oral teachings?


Most of the really disgusting things people quote about Judaism is found there but yeah, hasn't it always been there orally?


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm an atheist, but gnosticism sounds reasonable.


----------



## FUTUREMAN (Nov 25, 2021)

I think there's a god/s but it clearly doesn't give a shit abt us.
That said, it is really retarded to just discredit all the good shit religion has brought b/c off what some sword swinging niggas did centuries ago and what some are still doing in some distant corner today.


Professor G. Raff said:


> Kind of interesting how many believers there are based on the votes so far. I wonder if that has to do with KF hosting a large group of people who have been de-platformed by the mainstream liberal online world, or just some kind of coincidence.


It  could be b/c if you look at the stats, atheists/agnostics/whatever don't even make a fifth of the global population.
A lot off ppl are religious but many of'em are quite loose abt it.
This is becoming quite a common sight where I'm from, and my province tends to have alotta fundies.


Prophetic Spirit said:


> Well, my beliefs are solid, i don't believe in gods, but i don't care about the others about their own beliefs.
> 
> Now, thinking creatively; i made a world with angels & demons, they have their own worlds inside Earth but they're not different, one are guided by the Light & the other in Darkness but both factions are both violent, conquerors and even "slaved" humanity at the dawn of time.
> 
> I'm gonna really like somebody here if someone found the main inspiration of this.


Bayonetta?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Nov 25, 2021)

FUTUREMAN said:


> Bayonetta?


Nope.
Darksiders


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 26, 2021)

It took a billion years to get to the point where one species had an advanced brain (us) and in a way, we are Gods, or God-like, without being divine. We create and take life, we alter out surroundings and nature, we create and transmute one object in to another (tree becomes table). 

Is it impossible to believe that another planet, somewhere in that vast, open expanse of space, expanding for 14+ billion years, that a species has an even higher powered brain, or a brain on a higher level of conciousness than ours? A species more God like and divine than us is entirely possible.

Has that possibly reached Earth and acted in a way in which we believe they are Gods? I don't know.


----------



## Account (Nov 26, 2021)

i am god


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Nov 26, 2021)

I kinda lean towards the Agnostic Atheist side of things. But keep in mind that all we have in terms of god claims all come from very primitive humans from a single planet.
For all I know in the center of the galaxy is an actual fucking deity hard at work shitting out planets to fill out the endless expanse of creation that not one of us has managed to figure out enough to create a religion around. For all I know there were once gods that spent a lot of their time fucking with humans and eventually got bored and left. Or maybe there's been a line of gods succeeding each other like one of my old friends thought. 
I have no fucking idea, and frankly I doubt my limited human brain is even equipped to begin to search for the conclusive evidence that a god exists or does not exist. It's a daunting task that far too many people think is going to be a school fucking picnic to tackle.


----------



## Brahma (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm somewhere swimming around the middle of your rankings. Agnostic anyway, as an epistemological issue I think it's ultimately unknowable. So is it impossible to "know" on the simulation issue.

I think you've missed a corollary to apatheist though which is probably where I lie.

My most consistent position could be described as "I don't know if there is a God, and at heart i don't care if there is, but the concept is an important one for society to function".


That's why you'll usually find me on the side of the theists and the agnostics.

 Gnostics of all stripes are insufferable generally but some of the gnostic theists are very touching in how much they care.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Nov 26, 2021)

Believing in god = troons believing they’ll be a real woman


----------



## Pentex (Nov 26, 2021)

Yes, though I also believe that God(s) is not comprehensible to the human mind, hence the proliferation of parables and intermediaries.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 26, 2021)

Believe in an existence of a god (though not necessarily the Abrahamic god), simple reason is that reality is so insanely complicated that the notion that it just so happens to exist and exist perfectly is far more retarded than having some sky daddy program every tiny detail.


----------



## The Spice boi (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm not a religious man, and just couldn't bring myself to believe based on the world as I see it. 

That being said, I do think the general christian virtues are a great system to live by, and try to follow them as a generalist guide to not being a shitty person. Probably my one gripe is over zealous evangelism, particularly the groups who prey upon the less fortunate and con men in general


----------



## ClownBrew (Nov 26, 2021)

Pagan


----------



## Certified_Autist (Nov 26, 2021)

I believe there is a God.  Closest thing to my personal beliefs is probably Gnostic Christianity.

As to why- Won't bore you with a wall of text so I'll spoiler



Spoiler: Autism journey



Was raised trad Catholic, as I grew older I encountered many issues with doctrine and with the legitimacy of church authority. Became agnostic theist/Deist, considered atheism but rejected it as I felt the evidence of intelligent design was too strong. Then considered Protestantism, but rejected it as it is ultimately a theological dead end that doesn't allow for spiritual growth. Have had a lifelong interest in both philosophy and the paranormal, which led me to research Bhuddism and Zoroastrianism. This in turn led me to the Gnostic Gospels, as the Book of Zoroaster is explicitly cited in the Gospel of Thomas.

I am Christian in that I believe God sent Christ to "save" us by showing us how to escape this world. But my more detailed beliefs (especially relating to the corruption of Christ's original teachings) are definitely at odds with mainstream Christian theology.


----------



## Foxymophandlemama (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't believe in a God, also I don't believe that people should base their lives around other people. For me, suicide is fine, nonetheless, the person should be treated with the adequate psychiatrist and psychologist, because it is a really extreme decision.
I don't believe in a God, or maybe in a christian sense. but wouldn't be mad if it existed. If my suicide happens in the future and I go sent to hell I will be fine, I guess? 
But in reality I don't believe in such a thing so lol. Imagine we all in a blank space staring at each other.


----------



## unsafe (Nov 27, 2021)

I believe in an afterlife and some higher power. Too many paranormal/spiritual experiences for me to not think that. However, most people into organized religion are quite the loonies.


----------



## Heeb Weeb (Nov 27, 2021)

I believe there is a God and strongly suspect that Christianity, at least the core tenets around Christ as the messiah, is the true path. I am not a Christian at this point in my life nor have I ever truly been despite a nominally Catholic upbringing and the efforts of others in my life. My beliefs are centered around two points:

1 - The only period in my life in which I honestly, fervently prayed found those prayers answered.
2 - The pure, unmasked hatred that those people I oppose in this current society express for Christianity (and only Christianity). It's probably just my contrarian nature but it really gets the ole noggin' joggin'.


----------



## Lovecraft's Cat (Nov 27, 2021)

I just think it's funny how the Catholic Church gets everything right


----------



## LightDragonman1 (Nov 27, 2021)

It's funny. One reason people have rejected religion these days is because they think it holds people back from freedom and forces them to conform to norms. Case in point, when one really horrible Christmas movie (Christmas With The Cranks) inadvertently had that sort of message, guess how some Youtube commentators responded?













Yet ironically, that is the sort of message that I see most people telling others online and the like. Pretty ironic.


----------



## Thomas Talus (Nov 27, 2021)

Brahma said:


> I'm somewhere swimming around the middle of your rankings. Agnostic anyway, as an epistemological issue I think it's ultimately unknowable. So is it impossible to "know" on the simulation issue.


I don't think the existence of God is likely to be strictly derivable from basic mathematical principles, but if God were to directly reveal His existence, then knowledge _of_ Him is possible, even if we couldn't comprehend the full extent.

One thing I'd ask people who say that it's impossible for God to exist, or that the Bible can't possibly be a record of actual interactions with Him, is how things would clearly be different if your presumptions were incorrect.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Nov 27, 2021)

LightDragonman1 said:


> I'll just say it; I am a Christian, and am proud to be one.
> 
> Honestly, every time I see folk on Twitter mocking and ridiculing religion (not just Christianity, but religion in general), I shake my head, because they are so determined to "progress" that all they can think about with it is how outdated and bigoted those dang God-followers are. Think is though, for me at least, many of the teachings by Jesus and the like I find to not only be valuable, but also even more relevant now than they were back then. It's just one reason why I still choose to believe.


It is refreshing to hear people talking about being proud of their religion online.  Imagine being such a smooth brain that you don't believe in God.


Haim Arlosoroff said:


> View attachment 2749884​90% of the time its the Christian God, 10% of the time its Allah, but what gets me is that 0% of the time its the original religion and the new Rabbinic Traditions that actually began after 500 AD.
> 
> 
> -Yevamot.57b.3





TheTrumanShow said:


> What's the deal with rabbinic judaism?
> 
> *Aren't the talmuds just a collection of previously oral teachings?*
> 
> Most of the really disgusting things people quote about Judaism is found there but yeah, hasn't it always been there orally?


Trumanshow has the answer to Haim's question.  People choose to forget that the Talmud is a collection of arguments, not only final rulings.  Which is why you consistently hear in contemporary Jewish communities "we don't rule according to the Talmud."  So there's lots of weird stuff in there about committing adultery by falling off a roof and what to say to snakes to make them go away, but those aren't relevant to practical law.

Case in point: it's forbidden to marry someone below the age of puberty: "One who marries his daughter to an old man, and one who takes a wife for his minor son [sin]." Sanhedrin 76b


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Nov 27, 2021)

Free the Pedos said:


> It is refreshing to hear people talking about being proud of their religion online.  Imagine being such a smooth brain that you don't believe in God.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn't say that. 

In fact, what little I know it's the other way around, the oral traditions were arguments, the variation that became talmudic juddaism was an attempt to set things in stone (or paper if you wish).  

But the same lines of thought existed before, they just got tired of arguing essentially.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 27, 2021)

why bother? what does it change? 
Christianity is futile, you are chosen or not, no matter what you do.....


----------



## Thomas Talus (Nov 28, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> why bother? what does it change?
> Christianity is futile, you are chosen or not, no matter what you do.....


That's the Calvinist reading, not the universal Christian belief.


----------



## Brahma (Nov 28, 2021)

Thomas Talus said:


> don't think the existence of God is likely to be strictly derivable from basic mathematical principles, but if God were to directly reveal His existence, then knowledge _of_ Him is possible, even if we couldn't comprehend the full extent.


I don't think that the human sensory faculties can distinguish between that and a sufficiently powerful "other" entity. It's the brain in a jar problem. At some stage faith is required, or at least a containerization of the problems so we can get on with living life.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 28, 2021)

“I don't think that the human sensory faculties can distinguish between that and a sufficiently powerful "other" entity. It's the brain in a jar problem. At some stage faith is required, or at least a containerization of the problems so we can get on with living life”

That is unless you have overwhelming evidence-such as a trumpet sounding three times and finding yourself seated before a throne and being judged for your sins.


----------



## Quiet Guy (Nov 29, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> why bother? what does it change?
> Christianity is futile, you are chosen or not, no matter what you do.....


Only some denominations agree with that, as another poster noted. Also, a couple verses seem to imply that it's not completely out of our hands (although I could be misinterpreting them):

Matthew 7:13-14  “Enter by the narrow gate. For the gate is wide and the way is easy  that leads to destruction, and those who enter by it are many. For the gate is narrow and the way is hard that leads to life, and those who find it are few.

Matthew 7:7-11 “Ask,  and it will be given to you;  seek, and you will find;  knock, and it will be opened to you. 8For everyone who asks receives, and the one who seeks finds, and to the one who knocks it will be opened. Or which one of you, if his son asks him for bread, will give him a stone? Or if he asks for a fish, will give him a serpent? If you then, who are evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your Father who is in heaven give good things to those who ask him!



Heeb Weeb said:


> I believe there is a God and strongly suspect that Christianity, at least the core tenets around Christ as the messiah, is the true path. I am not a Christian at this point in my life nor have I ever truly been despite a nominally Catholic upbringing and the efforts of others in my life. My beliefs are centered around two points:
> 
> 1 - The only period in my life in which I honestly, fervently prayed found those prayers answered.
> 2 - The pure, unmasked hatred that those people I oppose in this current society express for Christianity (and only Christianity). It's probably just my contrarian nature but it really gets the ole noggin' joggin'.


Your second point reminds me about a scene that I believe was from a C.S. Lewis book someone mentioned to me. I believe some group that venerated a severed head that was supposedly kept alive by some scientific process tried to convince a non-Christian to reject Christianity, which led him to contradict them, since this evil group was oddly opposed to Christianity. The severed head was also animated by demonic power too. I don't blame you for being suspicious that many of the evil people today hate Christianity specifically.


----------



## LaxerBRO (Nov 29, 2021)

Agnostic Atheist...I have one life to fucking live and I will not allow some nigger to end it because he wants to dispossess me of my shoe or my wallet.


----------



## zero-who (Nov 29, 2021)

God is a really simple question when you think about it.
Why is there a universe? Something had to make it. Cause and effect, simple as.
The fact that it's been historically proven there was a guy named Jesus Christ that lived 2,000 years ago in Nazareth and died on the cross is icing on the cake.
If God is real, and Jesus is real, it's not much of a leap of faith to assume that Jesus really is the son of God and He died for your sins.

At the very least, I like the idea of a heaven - because if this is all we get, then we're already in hell.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Nov 29, 2021)

There are too many instances of karmic justice and certain lolcows reinforce my belief in God simply because I cannot believe that the Universe is uncaring to have such retarded individuals exist. Is God loving? Not in a motherly way, more like he will let you suffer to understand the lesson you are meant to learn.


----------



## Secret Messages (Nov 29, 2021)

I was raised Christian, and haven't really put a huge amount of stock in religion throughout my life, but I'm sure there's some kind of higher power watching out for us. I've done so many dumbass things and made mistakes that easily could have ruined my life or gotten me killed and I've survived them all somehow, and learned a lesson every time. Anyway, if I suddenly stop posting without explanation, assume I really pissed off God and he decided to stop bailing me out.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Nov 29, 2021)

God is the collective universe. Everything. That's the way I choose to rationalize existence. I think there are powerful multidimensional beings and spirits native to Earth that influence the world in odd ways. We each have our own "spark" and can influence outcomes before, during, and after life. The state of consciousness is too perplex to contribute solely to matter and neurons firing. Nothing makes absolute sense, and that's the blessing of it. 

If God has a personality, I think of him as a mad jester child going on a creative rampage in a Kindergarten arts and crafts class. Who's his teacher? Who are his parents? Who are the other kids?


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 29, 2021)

I believe in God and His Son Jesus Christ, who died for us on the cross, and the Holy Spirit, whom Christ sends to us as Comforter, three persons of the same Being.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 29, 2021)

Thomas Talus said:


> That's the Calvinist reading, not the universal Christian belief.


It the logical reading.


----------



## Brahma (Nov 29, 2021)

Shamash said:


> “I don't think that the human sensory faculties can distinguish between that and a sufficiently powerful "other" entity. It's the brain in a jar problem. At some stage faith is required, or at least a containerization of the problems so we can get on with living life”
> 
> That is unless you have overwhelming evidence-such as a trumpet sounding three times and finding yourself seated before a throne and being judged for your sins.


How do you distinguish between that happening to you and a entity with complete control of your sensory input, like in the brain in a jar scenario, simulating the same?

You can't. We pretend we can but that's the whole reason for faith. You can't eff the ineffable. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_in_a_vat


----------



## Czechem Republic (Nov 29, 2021)

Brahma said:


> I don't think that the human sensory faculties can distinguish between that and a sufficiently powerful "other" entity.


True, but said entity actually revealing itself and doing paranormal things in an empirically testable way would be a lot more than we've had for the last thousand years or so.

A swarthy european type yelling at fig trees which then die out of embarassment, healing people of things like cancer with a touch, raising the dead, etc.

Actually that last one would be pretty convincing.


----------



## Thomas Talus (Nov 29, 2021)

Quiet Guy said:


> Your second point reminds me about a scene that I believe was from a C.S. Lewis book someone mentioned to me. I believe some group that venerated a severed head that was supposedly kept alive by some scientific process tried to convince a non-Christian to reject Christianity, which led him to contradict them, since this evil group was oddly opposed to Christianity. The severed head was also animated by demonic power too. I don't blame you for being suspicious that many of the evil people today hate Christianity specifically.


You're thinking of _That Hideous Strength_, one of my favorite books.



Czechem Republic said:


> View attachment 2759745


Citation needed.

More generally, historical events aren't viable subjects for the experimental method to prove one way or the other. Science is a useful tool, but it can only produce certain kinds of knowledge that are much more limited than many people like to imagine/pretend.


----------



## Cool Dog (Nov 29, 2021)

I dont think there is a god because this world its too awful, and I'm not some edgy 13yo kid, I'm a 30something third worlder and I seen shit that its not even evil god stuff but random evil for no fucking reason, just bad things happening to good people

I dont think this is a simulation but I do concede the possibility exists, but honestly I dont even want to know what kind of insane sociopath gets off simulating this shit universe


----------



## OlympicFapper (Nov 29, 2021)

1. Praying to God and praying to Ned Stark yields the same answered prayer ratio. 

2. All types of prayers hold the same 40-60% answered ratio, but amputees maintain solid 0%. Prayers that cannot be lied about, cannot be attributed to chance and cannot be accomplished by humans do not get answered. At all. 

3. When Noah's flood occurred, Egypt was alive and well recording history.


----------



## SandyCat (Nov 29, 2021)

I never really bought into religion myself. It always seemed to me like going with religion requires you to toss aside basic logic and reasoning skills and requires a lot of mental gymnastics to make it work out

For example I don't know how someone can buy into ideas like a eternal amazing afterlife with no proof to back it up. Especially when the whole idea is coming from usually ancient mankind who were dumb as bricks compared to today's standard. 

Then there's the whole issue of  *many* different religions with some having various off-shoots that all say you'll go to hell for different reasons, reasons that might contradict other religions. Which one out of the countless many is the correct one? Who knows, roll the dice and hope for the best I guess.

 Then you have to selectively decide which portions of the scripture/bible/what ever you should follow and which you should ignore because if you follow it to a T you'd  be in jail in no time with some of the shit these ancient writings tell you to do in the name of your specific religion. 

Make matters even more confusing, interpretations of these religious writings change wildly with time. Which interpretation is the correct one? How do you _know_ its the correct one? One wrong misinterpretation and you're getting skull fucked by demons for the rest of eternity.

*TL;DR:* Shit makes no sense, yo


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes, I believe in the christian God as that's the most apropos to my upbringing but I recognize that when I die I may be wrong with the technicalities of it, but I'm 100% certain there is an afterlife beyond all of our senses.

also if you're living in 2021 and keeping up with clown world _as an atheist_ you might actually be the big dumb


----------



## DJ Grelle (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes 
I believe that there is only one god, and his name is Wr.Alda and Hitler was his penultimate avatar here on earth.


----------



## Ishtar (Nov 29, 2021)

Brahma said:


> How do you distinguish between that happening to you and a entity with complete control of your sensory input, like in the brain in a jar scenario, simulating the same?
> 
> You can't. We pretend we can but that's the whole reason for faith. You can't eff the ineffable. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_in_a_vat


Eh? Will it make any difference though? If you find yourself either in paradise or being burned for eternity, whether it is “real” or not won’t make much difference to you.

Divine intervention on a universal scale “the heavens rolled up like a scroll” and the earth itself being destroyed as angels sing in the sky-that’s kind of undeniable.

You can claim that well we don’t know for sure on a philosophical level-but the last judgement and Jesus himself handing out eternal destinies to all Mankind would I think remove all doubt whether or not God exists.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 29, 2021)

I don't think there's some arbitrarily made up middle aged _Homo sapiens_ man with a white beard floating among physical clouds called God. But I do think God is the source of - but not the same as - all creation, and that He did incarnate as Christ. I also think He chose Earth to incarnate on, because this world is the most evil world in the universe. Like that parable of the shepherd leaving 99 sheep to find the missing one.

Also I believe the Bible can still be an allegory of spiritual matters, even where it's not literally true.


----------



## Some Badger (Nov 29, 2021)

cantankerous jackalope said:


> Yes, I believe in the christian God as that's the most apropos to my upbringing but I recognize that when I die I may be wrong with the technicalities of it, but I'm 100% certain there is an afterlife beyond all of our senses.
> 
> also if you're living in 2021 and keeping up with clown world _as an atheist_ you might actually be the big dumb





ToroidalBoat said:


> I don't think there's some arbitrarily made up middle aged _Homo sapiens_ man with a white beard floating among physical clouds called God. But I do think God is the source of - but not the same as - all creation, and that He did incarnate as Christ. I also think He chose Earth to incarnate on, because this world is the most evil world in the universe. Like that parable of the shepherd leaving 99 sheep to find the missing one.
> 
> Also I believe the Bible can still be an allegory of spiritual matters, even where it's not literally true.


I can't really put my sentiments into words (I've drafted and deleted like three different responses to this thread) without sounding like a pretentous cunt, but these responses come close to what I was trying to get at. I believe in a single all-knowing creator of the universe and use the teachings and interpretations of Catholicism to structure that belief, but I also think that we are nowhere near figuring out the nature of God as a species, we probably never will, and that's okay.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Nov 29, 2021)

Non-denominational Christian. I believe in God and the divinity of Jesus/Yeshua, but I believe that organized church/religion has largely corrupted Christianity as a whole. Not in all cases, but in many. In general, I think I most closely agree with the teachings of Martin Luther, John Wycliffe, and Jan Hus, but I do believe the Bible and its many versions were written by men, and even with Divine inspiration we're prone to error and mistakes, so it can't be taken as 100% literal truth in my view.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Nov 29, 2021)

Thomas Talus said:


> More generally, historical events aren't viable subjects for the experimental method to prove one way or the other


I more had *modern* claims of "miracles" and "healings" and other miscellaneous supernatural things in mind when shitposting that. This guy pretty much nails it:


OlympicFapper said:


> 1. Praying to God and praying to Ned Stark yields the same answered prayer ratio.
> 
> 2. All types of prayers hold the same 40-60% answered ratio, but amputees maintain solid 0%. Prayers that cannot be lied about, cannot be attributed to chance and cannot be accomplished by humans do not get answered. At all.


Apparently, God only deals in that which has plausible deniability in the modern era. Give me some Luke 19:40 stones crying out proclaiming Christ, and all but the most hard-headed fedora-tippers would shut up in a hurry.


----------



## Thomas Talus (Nov 29, 2021)

Czechem Republic said:


> I more had *modern* claims of "miracles" and "healings" and other miscellaneous supernatural things in mind when shitposting that. This guy pretty much nails it:
> 
> Apparently, God only deals in that which has plausible deniability in the modern era. Give me some Luke 19:40 stones crying out proclaiming Christ, and all but the most hard-headed fedora-tippers would shut up in a hurry.


A wicked and adulterous generation seeketh after a sign; and there shall no sign be given unto it, but the sign of the prophet Jonas. And he left them, and departed.


----------



## GHTD (Nov 29, 2021)

Probably not.

Oh yeah, and tradcath LARPers are fucking gay. Stop it.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Nov 29, 2021)

Thomas Talus said:


> A wicked and adulterous generation seeketh after a sign; and there shall no sign be given unto it, but the sign of the prophet Jonas. And he left them, and departed.


Always an out. If nothing else, this kinda confirms my point biblically.

I refer back to the meme graph, and my earlier insistence that it's unreasonable I was supposedly created with critical thinking and then am expected to not use it.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 29, 2021)

As a matter of principle, the physical universe can't account for its own existence, so it seems fairly obvious to me that there must be SOME kind of creator.

Which one? Well, that's a bit more complicated. If I were going to explain what I think about that one I'd have to start with Genesis and end with Revelation, and this probably isn't the place for that.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Nov 29, 2021)

Czechem Republic said:


> Always an out. If nothing else, this kinda confirms my point biblically.
> 
> I refer back to the meme graph, and my earlier insistence that it's unreasonable I was supposedly created with critical thinking and then am expected to not use it.


You and Fapper say that prayer does nothing that can't be attributed to random chance or human ability, but what is random chance and what determines it? Why are humans here and why do we have the abilities we have? I feel like if you look for proof of the existence of God in the form of angels flying down and solving problems on command, that's along the lines of missing the forest for the trees. In my opinion, we're surrounded by evidence of God's work every day. Some of it's subtle, but a lot of it's obvious: the natural world, the universe, all that exists. It didn't, and couldn't, have come from nothing by "random chance", to me. Little if anything not manmade is truly random and not caused by other factors. That isn't definitive, objective evidence, sure, but it's there.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 29, 2021)

Czechem Republic said:


> Always an out. If nothing else, this kinda confirms my point biblically.
> 
> I refer back to the meme graph, and my earlier insistence that it's unreasonable I was supposedly created with critical thinking and then am expected to not use it.


If you're serious about this, you might look into a book called Miracles by Craig Keener. He collects a large amount of data on both historical and modern miracles, some of them with medical documentation.


----------



## JosephStalin (Nov 29, 2021)

I believe in God but have no use for religion or church.  I also believe in an afterlife.  

I believe all religions are man-made constructs designed to put themselves between a person and God.

Every church I have ever attended has been a two-tier society, where you have the priest/minister/whatever and his/her "chosen few", then everyone else, "the great unwashed".  Uncle Joe doesn't play those games. 

I respect others' religious choices as long as they don't try to force their beliefs on me.  For my part, I don't force my beliefs on anyone else.  Freedom of religion, and freedom from religion - First Amendment, motherfuckers!


----------



## whogoesthere (Nov 29, 2021)

I do not discuss my belief in God, because I think each person has to decide for themselves what they believe in. I do not believe in religion for many reasons, mostly down to the path to power has corrupted them.

I do not look down on those of a faith though, I respect and completely understand the value it can bring to many peoples lives. 

I hate blowhards though, no matter if its Muslims or Atheists, they are the fucking worst. Also I think America is spiritually dead for the most part, worshipping money has crippled so many from the true path to a better existence (on an organised level, not the rank and file faithful who I think have been let down so greatly by your leaders that I feel a genuine sorrow for them).


----------



## Czechem Republic (Nov 29, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> If you're serious about this, you might look into a book called Miracles by Craig Keener. He collects a large amount of data on both historical and modern miracles, some of them with medical documentation.


Calling that book's contents "data" is, at the very least, extremely generous. For one thing, he goes full SJW accusing skeptics of racism for calling bs on black-region miracles (Africa, New Guinea), which if this happened online instead of in a book, would put him in fine company as known by the farms.

By way of example, he talks up healings supposedly performed by Kathryn Kuhlman (a Pentecostal from the USA), apparitions of Mary & healings at a Catholic shrine in Lourdes, and healings at a Jansenist (early Catholicism offshoot) tomb, both in France. That's all well and good, but the problem is that the doctrine of all 3 of these theologies are mutually exclusive.

At least two of these events _have_ to be full of shit, religiously speaking, yet Keener uncritically accepts all three.

The man is a hack with a hate boner for Hume, and I do not find his research, let alone conclusions, credible.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 29, 2021)

Czechem Republic said:


> Calling that book's contents "data" is, at the very least, extremely generous. For one thing, he goes full SJW accusing skeptics of racism for calling bs on black-region miracles (Africa, New Guinea), which if this happened online instead of in a book, would put him in fine company as known by the farms.


His point is that pretty much every culture on the planet accepts the existence of miracles except white westerners. And yes, WHITE westerners, specifically. That doesn't mean that view is wrong, of course, but it's the odd man out. You can't say miracles are contrary to universal human experience when nearly every culture reports the existence of miracles.



Czechem Republic said:


> By way of example, he talks up healings supposedly performed by Kathryn Kuhlman (a Pentecostal from the USA), apparitions of Mary & healings at a Catholic shrine in Lourdes, and healings at a Jansenist (early Catholicism offshoot) tomb, both in France. That's all well and good, but the problem is that the doctrine of all 3 of these theologies are mutually exclusive.
> 
> At least two of these events _have_ to be full of shit, religiously speaking, yet Keener uncritically accepts all three.


... so what? He also accepts some possible reports of miracles in places like India completely unconnected to Christianity. You can reasonably believe an event happened without having a full explanation for it. And it doesn't contradict Christian theology (can't speak for other religions) to say that miracles might occur in other ways. There are records in the Bible of, for example, magicians and sorcerers doing miracles of sorts.



Czechem Republic said:


> The man is a hack with a hate boner for Hume, and I do not find his research, let alone conclusions, credible.


Well, I don't know what to tell you. Hume wasn't necessarily wrong about everything he ever said, but his argument against miracles is completely incoherent.


----------



## OlympicFapper (Nov 30, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> As a matter of principle, the physical universe can't account for its own existence, so it seems fairly obvious to me that there must be SOME kind of creator.


And where did that creator come from? What created that creator? And what created that which created the creator? 

You find some God that's always existed satisfying, but some physical process we're still trying to figure out not?


----------



## FunPosting101 (Dec 5, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> View attachment 2749884​90% of the time its the Christian God, 10% of the time its Allah, but what gets me is that 0% of the time its the original religion and the new Rabbinic Traditions that actually began after 500 AD.
> 
> 
> -Yevamot.57b.3


Jews typically don't seek converts. For what it's worth though, I for one think Judaism is bullshit too and I hardly think I'm alone among atheists/the assorted non-religious people out there. It's just that we rarely if ever have any particular reason to get into arguments with the average religiously observant Jewish person, because, again, they don't really seek converts and mostly keep to themselves.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Dec 6, 2021)

OlympicFapper said:


> And where did that creator come from? What created that creator? And what created that which created the creator?
> 
> You find some God that's always existed satisfying, but some physical process we're still trying to figure out not?


We don't know, and it's okay to not know. We don't have and never will have a comprehensive understanding of the universe and our existence.


----------



## ShitInMyMouth (Dec 7, 2021)

I blame Rebecca Watson for all the Christ cuckery on the internet right now.


----------



## FunPosting101 (Dec 7, 2021)

BiggerChungus said:


> We don't know, and it's okay to not know. We don't have and never will have a comprehensive understanding of the universe and our existence.


See this is kinda how I feel about how the universe came into existence. I personally see the whole "creator" part as being unnecessary as an explanation simply because we don't know, and may never know, what happened before the big bang. I mean, it would be nice if we could somehow go back to before physics, time and reality as we know it existed, but something like that doesn't strike me as being a necessary prerequisite for being able to say "I see no evidence that a Deity or group thereof exists, therefore I don't believe said Deity and/or Deities exists.".

I'm perfectly fine with there being some aspects of physical reality that are unknowable now and may always remain unknowable. I see no reason to insert some sort of god/s to explain things just because.


----------



## DΛRK MΛGΛ (Dec 7, 2021)

If god created the universe, it is not unlikely he also created its principles like cause and effect. Himself existing outside of them, rendering questions like 'but who created the creator?' kind of moot, and reminding us that we, as beings of this universe, are ultimately limited in our physical and mental capabilities to within its bounds.


----------



## Providence (Dec 7, 2021)

Other: There is no loving god. 

Beyond that, we cannot yet know, and seem to be designed without the ability to comprehend such a thing.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Dec 7, 2021)

FunPosting101 said:


> See this is kinda how I feel about how the universe came into existence. I personally see the whole "creator" part as being unnecessary as an explanation simply because we don't know, and may never know, what happened before the big bang. I mean, it would be nice if we could somehow go back to before physics, time and reality as we know it existed, but something like that doesn't strike me as being a necessary prerequisite for being able to say "I see no evidence that a Deity or group thereof exists, therefore I don't believe said Deity and/or Deities exists.".
> 
> I'm perfectly fine with there being some aspects of physical reality that are unknowable now and may always remain unknowable. I see no reason to insert some sort of god/s to explain things just because.


The other way around, I prefer to believe in God and the teachings Jesus gave us, and feel there are reasons to do. That's the ultimate truth though: we won't factually know until we're dead, maybe not even then.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Dec 8, 2021)

I am a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Ladder-Day Saints, so I believe in the Godhead- yes. I also recognize the Prophet's words that God himself was once a mortal, and that we can attain Godhood ourselves through Theosis.


----------



## Bloitzhole (Dec 8, 2021)

BiggerChungus said:


> We don't know, and it's okay to not know. We don't have and never will have a comprehensive understanding of the universe


See, I like the first part a lot - it's good, and frankly unavoidable to be humble when it comes to some of the largest questions out there.
I dislike "and never will have" because it reminds me of a mindset that does not WISH for answers to be found and will hinder or persecute those that might find them, given the opportunity. It denies by default any effort to consolidate our collective knowledge into a "theory of everything".
I am by no means accusing you of harboring that mindset, it's just something I connect with that statement.

I much prefer the tentatively optimistic "We don't have, but perhaps if we as a collective research and progress far enough, one day our descendants might"


----------



## Over Granfalloons (Dec 8, 2021)

I believe in the God of the Bible and His son Jesus Christ though I have a somewhat "blackpilled" view of Christianity.



Spoiler: Theological sperging



I believe in the Bible as a whole book with a coherent internal logic and a singular message that focuses into a larger picture and keeps details to a minimum. 

It's actually a fairly simple message: humankind sinned because of a foolish belief that they could be their own Gods. The lack of Divine interference in human society is due to Free Will as humanity was given the chance to prove if they truly could be their own Gods.

Things like the Ransom and Biblical commandments are there as merciful contingency plans to help humans who gave up on the folly of being Gods. Inevitably, human society will collapse in itself and God will interfere and set things on a proper course.



I'm actively religious but skeptical of most organized religion specifically popular Christian sects since most of them don't particularly take their beliefs that seriously.

Seems to me that people prefer a genie in a bottle and only follow (if they bother to follow) Biblical values out of a self centered interest in getting a reward.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't really give a shit anymore. There might be a god, there might not. 
Used to be a reddit-tier atheist in my teens, but thankfully I grew out of that. Still not a fan of most organized religion.


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 8, 2021)

I've been around long enough and seen enough to believe that _something _is going on that is beyond a clinically scientific model of the universe. I don't know that I would neccesarily classify it as "God", but it's definitely there, and whatever it's up to defies logic.


----------



## Apochrypha (Dec 8, 2021)

BiggerChungus said:


> We don't know, and it's okay to not know. We don't have and never will have a comprehensive understanding of the universe and our existence.


Exactly. I feel like if humanity ever obtained the unobtainable and discovered hard proof of an existing god, life as we know it would cease to exist. We just would not be the same, because we would therefore discover our purpose and potentially life after death. 

I like to think that if there is a god - or gods - in the known universe, they wouldn't want us to know of them. They gave us free will and want us to have it. We are the creators of _our own _lives. Fate doesn't determine us.


----------



## ShitInMyMouth (Dec 9, 2021)

Only darkies believe in god. Interwebz white folk only LARP as Christians because being an atheist isn't seen as rebellious anymore.


----------



## NoonmanR (Dec 9, 2021)

Well there is a creator, it is silly to think the universe just created itself. I just don't think it pays any attention to us, or even know we exist for that matter.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 10, 2021)

I lean more Deist in terms of God (mostly him being hands off despite creating us, or just shunning us entirely after realizing what he made turned out to be this heartless and stupid), religion wise I grew up in a Christian family, so I do have some beliefs that I do take to heart.

In more recent years however, I've noticed more and more that Christianity is becoming more of a way to "do bad things in the name of God", or preach about the Rapture and the "End of Days" than I ever did growing up. and it's got me second guessing the purpose of the people who are supposed to be preaching the Bible. Organized Religions can go fuck right off though, especially the cults like the JWs.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm an atheist and I think we are alone and have to fend for ourselves. There is no being who watches us like an ant farm and approves or disapproves of what we do.


----------



## RMQualtrough (Dec 11, 2021)

God does not exist or is irrelevant, existence is something similar to a dream we're all sharing... 

The common factor of everything is that it exists, things don't come with their own little packet of existence. If God was real it would share the same existence. Everything is fundamentally equal so God is then irrelevant.


----------



## theshitposter (Dec 15, 2021)

okay hear me out...

in the black holes, the speed is so high that the time stops. IT IS LITERALLY A ONE WAY VALVE. probably some kind of connector

leave it, even better hypothesis. you and the universe are the same entity. you live in YOURSELF. you are your own mitochondria and you are your own parasite..  you develop diseases as you exploit the universe and after your death, the universe collapses... 



and even if "god" exists, he's not gonna intervene at any point and contaminate his own experiment. hence moral of the story, join my cult


----------



## theshitposter (Dec 15, 2021)

Thomas Talus said:


> I don't think the existence of God is likely to be strictly derivable from basic mathematical principles, but if God were to directly reveal His existence, then knowledge _of_ Him is possible, even if we couldn't comprehend the full extent.
> 
> One thing I'd ask people who say that it's impossible for God to exist, or that the Bible can't possibly be a record of actual interactions with Him, is how things would clearly be different if your presumptions were incorrect.





Quiet Guy said:


> Only some denominations agree with that, as another poster noted. Also, a couple verses seem to imply that it's not completely out of our hands (although I could be misinterpreting them):
> 
> Matthew 7:13-14  “Enter by the narrow gate. For the gate is wide and the way is easy  that leads to destruction, and those who enter by it are many. For the gate is narrow and the way is hard that leads to life, and those who find it are few.
> 
> ...





WhoTheFuckIsZeroTwo said:


> God is a really simple question when you think about it.
> Why is there a universe? Something had to make it. Cause and effect, simple as.
> The fact that it's been historically proven there was a guy named Jesus Christ that lived 2,000 years ago in Nazareth and died on the cross is icing on the cake.
> If God is real, and Jesus is real, it's not much of a leap of faith to assume that Jesus really is the son of God and He died for your sins.
> ...







cantankerous jackalope said:


> Yes, I believe in the christian God as that's the most apropos to my upbringing but I recognize that when I die I may be wrong with the technicalities of it, but I'm 100% certain there is an afterlife beyond all of our senses.
> 
> also if you're living in 2021 and keeping up with clown world _as an atheist_ you might actually be the big dumb


"the religion in which i born has the correct interpretation of God. quite convenient eh!" 


BiggerChungus said:


> Non-denominational Christian. I believe in God and the divinity of Jesus/Yeshua, but I believe that organized church/religion has largely corrupted Christianity as a whole. Not in all cases, but in many. In general, I think I most closely agree with the teachings of Martin Luther, John Wycliffe, and Jan Hus, but I do believe the Bible and its many versions were written by men, and even with Divine inspiration we're prone to error and mistakes, so it can't be taken as 100% literal truth in my view.





Lord of the Large Pants said:


> If you're serious about this, you might look into a book called Miracles by Craig Keener. He collects a large amount of data on both historical and modern miracles, some of them with medical documentation.





Czechem Republic said:


> True, but said entity actually revealing itself and doing paranormal things in an empirically testable way would be a lot more than we've had for the last thousand years or so.
> 
> A swarthy european type yelling at fig trees which then die out of embarassment, healing people of things like cancer with a touch, raising the dead, etc.
> 
> ...


GUYS, THE SON OF GOD IS REAL!! HE JUST GOES TO ANOTHER SCHOOL.. 
WELL HE'S NOT DOING MIRACLES BECAUSE HE'S ANGRY WITH YOU. YOU DON'T DESERVE TO SEE THEM.. 
NO IT'S NOT A COPE


OlympicFapper said:


> 1. Praying to God and praying to Ned Stark yields the same answered prayer ratio.
> 
> 2. All types of prayers hold the same 40-60% answered ratio, but amputees maintain solid 0%. Prayers that cannot be lied about, cannot be attributed to chance and cannot be accomplished by humans do not get answered. At all.


purpose of the prayer is quite pragmatic. it is a regular reminder to oneself about what needs to be done. mere praying with no action is similar to snoozing an alarm


Monkey Shoulder said:


> I don't really give a shit anymore. There might be a god, there might not.
> Used to be a reddit-tier atheist in my teens, but thankfully I grew out of that. Still not a fan of most organized religion.


organized religions are like gangs in a prison. there are perks of being at least in one. (don't donate to the fuckers though)


----------



## Cats (Dec 15, 2021)

I think the real answer to these sorts of questions will be something we can't comprehend and have no way of even speculating about.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 15, 2021)

Long story short, yes. Specifically non-denominational christfag

I believe most of the shit in the bible to be more allegorical than anything.
I've only ever felt 'welcomed' when I went to church
IRL as much as I hate people in general, I do try to express that Love Thy Neighbor stuff.
I understand religion isnt for everyone so I dont force it on people and I don't bring it up unless they're on the verge of suicide


----------



## BiggerChungus (Dec 15, 2021)

Over Granfalloons said:


> I believe in the God of the Bible and His son Jesus Christ though I have a somewhat "blackpilled" view of Christianity.


Vaguely similar. I believe the world's irreversibly, irreparably fucked. Too much evil, too much wickedness and corruption for it to ever truly get better. Humanity is the architect of its own suffering and the best we can try to do is rise above it. It's gonna go downhill until it reaches a critical mass, or at the point God deems the time has come. Kind of an optimistic blackpill though I guess, things suck now and will suck for a long time, but they _will_ get better eventually.


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Dec 19, 2021)

Yes, but not Christianity, because Christianity validates Judaism, which is literally worship of the Jews.

God doesn't need a small group of humans to be his spokespersons, at the same time allowing that small group to lend on interest to others but not to themselves.   That's ridiculous.


----------



## WaveBreak (Dec 20, 2021)

If god is real, then he is a monster that deserves no worship. The very concept of a god wanting his ‘children’ to worship him is already ridiculous. Furthermore- it’s known that the bible was pieced together and has been altered. It’s just all together bad. Religion is the thing that gets inserted to add meaning to life. After all, we suffer a lot through life, so why do we suffer if there is no meaning? To compensate, humanity invented god. Secondly, it gets tailored to slave morality, since the majority of the people are, well, not in the elite. And they suffer. I personally think that everything is simply beyond comprehension of the human mind and maybe meaning is just a human construct in the first place. I like to believe that we and everzthing ever is just energy, everything ever essentially being one organism on a field that is gravity, with time being a human construct as well. There’s no beginning and end, we are all jist energy on a field. As far as we are even able to comprehend without resorting to religion


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 20, 2021)

Between option 2 and 3.

Religion can be useful, but there is not enough evidence to force me to actually follow it.

But good opium for the masses, as the alternative is Weimar.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 20, 2021)

Marley Rathbone said:


> Yes, but not Christianity, because Christianity validates Judaism, which is literally worship of the Jews.
> 
> God doesn't need a small group of humans to be his spokespersons, at the same time allowing that small group to lend on interest to others but not to themselves.   That's ridiculous.


You completely misunderstand Christianity, the point of the passion narrative and things like the cursing of the fig tree.


----------



## Marley Rathbone (Dec 20, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> You completely misunderstand Christianity, the point of the passion narrative and things like the cursing of the fig tree.



Thanks, I've been down all the rabbitholes of Christianity, believe me.   When Jesus said he came not to abolish the law but to fulfill it, he was not misspeaking.  That includes the part about usury except for non-Jews, and that's why he called the Samaritans dogs.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 20, 2021)

Marley Rathbone said:


> Thanks, I've been down all the rabbitholes of Christianity, believe me.   When Jesus said he came not to abolish the law but to fulfill it, he was not misspeaking.  That includes the part about usury except for non-Jews, and that's why he called the Samaritans dogs.


Read the epistles of Peter and Paul, good grief.  I don't know why polacks think it's smart to try to re-litigate theological debates that were settled almost 2,000 years ago and are so old they are even addressed in the text of the Bible.  Christianity isn't about Jews, and no you don't have to follow those strict Jewish dietary guidelines, etc. either.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Dec 20, 2021)

Marley Rathbone said:


> Thanks, I've been down all the rabbitholes of Christianity, believe me.   When Jesus said he came not to abolish the law but to fulfill it, he was not misspeaking.  That includes the part about usury except for non-Jews, and that's why he called the Samaritans dogs.


A major part of Jesus' teaching was that the religious Jews of his day were unpious, corrupt hypocrites. AFAIK the majority of Jews don't believe Jesus was the Messiah and view Christianity as akin to heresy. Jews were also staunchly opposed to Jesus and what He taught. It's not outright anti-Judaism, but I don't agree with the sentiment that Christianity is some kind of Jewish propaganda.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 20, 2021)

BiggerChungus said:


> A major part of Jesus' teaching was that the religious Jews of his day were unpious, corrupt hypocrites. AFAIK the majority of Jews don't believe Jesus was the Messiah and view Christianity as akin to heresy. Jews were also staunchly opposed to Jesus and what He taught. It's not outright anti-Judaism, but I don't agree with the sentiment that Christianity is some kind of Jewish propaganda.


Not to mention the messiah the Jews did end up choosing and pretending like they didn't later was a scumbag warlord, the complete opposite of Jesus in every way and certainly not sinless.  This was of course retconned after Hadrian pushed his shit in.  I don't hate Jews, but they kind of gloss over that now, so I don't really care what their thoughts on the messiah are.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Dec 20, 2021)

We live in hell, and there is some sort of sadistic overlord who enjoys watching us torture each other and find new technologies to kill each other with. Also it likes watching religious nuts keep themselves busy by fighting over who is the "correct" god, they're fairly easy to antagonize and kill each other.


----------



## El Goblina (Dec 20, 2021)

> Gnostic Theist: God(s) are real, and I have religious beliefs I take seriously.





> Simulationist: Reality is a simulation, "god" is just the guy(s) with admin rights.



I'm somewhere between these two. My God is YHWH, the one Jesus (which means God is Salvation) Christ calls "Father". The Father of Jesus is not the "God" referred to by the sages of the Talmud which is the first religion of Antichrist, nor is the Father of Christ the same as "Allah" to the false prophet Muhammed. My God is not "just the guy with admin rights", he is the glorious loving Creator of all. Reality is a process of refining souls for co-eternity with Jesus and his Father. Jesus will judge all. Follow him and get ready for your eternal existence after death. He's the one that teaches it right. His students are pretty awesome too. 

Reality is whatever. Define "simulation". There exist definitions of "simulation" such that the word "simulation" describes reality. What comes after death will be more real than our earthly existence ever was.



LightDragonman1 said:


> I'll just say it; I am a Christian, and am proud to be one.



Slow that train down, brother. Proverbs 8:13: The fear of the Lord is to hate evil: pride, and arrogancy, and the evil way, and the froward mouth, do I hate.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm an agnostic atheist, but I think the "agnostic" qualifier is a little meaningless, because you could name anything - dragons, fairies, leprechauns, whatever - and I can't say with 100% certainty that they don't exist somewhere out there in the universe, but you could say that about literally anything. 

There's literally no evidence at all for the existence of any gods. None. Every theist I know only believes in one god, so they deny the existence of a bunch of gods too. I just go 1 god further than them. Every single theist I know will use arguments like "so you just believe the universe sprang up out of nowhere!", but when I ask where their god came from, they're fine with believing that it just always existed, outside our understanding of space and time as we know it. So, I can't explain how the universe came to be and that's somehow a "gotcha!" for them, but they can't explain how their god came to be and that's fine, cos he/she/it was just always around.

As for Western society being built on the 10 commandments, as someone said on page 1, that's utter bullshit too. The first commandment is to not believe in any other gods, almost like it was written by some guy who was trying to convince a bunch of dumb mud hut-dwelling cunts to buy into his cult. The second commandment is to not take the lord's name in vain. The third is to keep the sabbath holy. Building blocks of Western society? lol. Fuck off. As for the ones that actually matter in terms of morality, like not killing people and not stealing, are we to believe that for thousands of years, people were killing each other and stealing and thinking it was cool, until god was like "no, here's the commandments!" and then they thought "oh shit, yeah this is wrong!"?? Come on now.

Also, someone else mentioned the idea of forgiveness. The bible talks about turning the other cheek and literally letting someone smack you about while you stand there like a chump not only letting them do it, but saying "I forgive you!". This is morality to you? 

If the Christian god exists and everything is sorted out after we die, so the bad folks go to hell and the good folks good to heaven, why even bother with any kind of justice system? Why bother having police? Just let chaos reign and your god will sort it out in the end. If your daughter is raped and murdered, forgive them, let them go on about their business, and hope that god sorts it out in the end. Nobody really believes that shit though - not even the people that claim they do.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 21, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> Actually, communicating with demons and things is rather quite easy if you use the right tools (you really don't need much to do this actually from firsthand experience).  The existence of such beings is enough evidence to me that God must surely exist because it's only logical that a higher being is responsible for the spiritual realm.  I'm sure you will scoff at this, but yes, I've seen first-hand evidence.  I've also seen first-hand evidence that things like prayer can work.
> 
> Overall, your condescending angry rant that uses "theist" like a vegan uses "carnist" is indicative of why normal people don't like atheists, and I think they're justified in that case. It's part of the reason why the entire nu-atheist movement hit an iceberg, and no one cares what they say at this point.


It doesn't matter to me if what I'm saying comes across as condescending. You believe that demons exist and that you can talk to them, so you are clearly mental. It's also convenient how prayer only ever works for things that might have happened anyway. All the praying in the world won't make an amputee's leg grow back, or bring a person back from the dead, but it might lead to you getting the job you applied for, which is clearly the work of a supreme being that created the entire universe with you in mind,. lol......


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 21, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> It doesn't matter to me if what I'm saying comes across as condescending. You believe that demons exist and that you can talk to them, so you are clearly mental. It's also convenient how prayer only ever works for things that might have happened anyway. All the praying in the world won't make an amputee's leg grow back, or bring a person back from the dead, but it might lead to you getting the job you applied for, which is clearly the work of a supreme being that created the entire universe with you in mind,. lol......


Many of these communication events happened in front of multiple people.  At one point, we even contacted someone's deceased father and it knew intimate information that would be impossible for someone else to know. 

I'm sure your next argument is that it was group delusion.  And I'm sure you don't actually care whether I'm telling the truth or not.  You think you have all the answers whether you do or not, because this isn't about knowledge for you.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 21, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> Many of these communication events happened in front of multiple people.  At one point, we even contacted someone's deceased father and it knew intimate information that would be impossible for someone else to know.


Yeah, nobody's ever pulled that trick and conned people before.


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Dec 21, 2021)

The god I believe in is the superior man we might be able to create in the future, religion is a tool to bring godhood. While gods might not be real in the material world, people simply sincerely believing in them makes them real metaphysically.


----------



## Marukyu (Dec 21, 2021)

I typically don't give religion much thought, you could call that "apatheist". Though as the years go on I'm starting to realize that while I don't follow a religion, most people inherently lack the ability to grasp a proper moral framework without one. Growing up in a militant atheist household will really show you that non-theists and theists are basically the same thing, whether they get fed their moral interpretations from their preacher or Stephen Colbert.

So tl;dr apathy with an understanding/respect/jealousy of theists.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 21, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Yeah, nobody's ever pulled that trick and conned people before.


Considering I was the one facilitating it, I'd like to know how I tricked myself.  Probably won't do that kind of thing again.  You tend to attract weird shit to your house you don't want around.  Anyways, stay mad at the world.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 21, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> Considering I was the one facilitating it, I'd like to know how I tricked myself.  Probably won't do that kind of thing again.  You tend to attract weird shit to your house you don't want around.  Anyways, stay mad at the world.


Stay safe out there man. Don't let those demons get ya.


----------



## Law (Dec 21, 2021)

I am an atheist, and have been for basically my entire life.
God would not allow a websitesuch as this to exist.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 21, 2021)

Law said:


> I am an atheist, and have been for basically my entire life.
> God would not allow a websitesuch as this to exist.


If you created an ant farm, why would you want to spend your time controlling what each individual ant does?


----------



## GreatMightyPoo (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm too poor to believe in god, following rules and dedicating time to it is like a full-time job and I already have two of those.


----------



## Dialtone (Dec 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 21, 2021)

Dialtone said:


> View attachment 2819118


Pretty edgy for them to reference Columbine.  I must have missed this episode.


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 21, 2021)

I believe that all things are relative expressions of non-existence (nothingness), and so the question of whether there is a God is mostly irrelevant for me: a God would be subject to the same primordial state that gave rise to it, it would just be another phenomenon among the eternal plenty that rise and fall.

Whether one influences Earth is impossible to prove either way, for reasons well established. The consistency of causal forces pushes me to believe 'no'.


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 22, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> If you created an ant farm, why would you want to spend your time controlling what each individual ant does?



Than tell us how you summon demons.
Step by step, all details given.
 If you aren't crazy, we can replicate it.

(I want a cute Great Unclean one bro so Corona chan is cool with me.)


----------



## Fish Fudge (Dec 22, 2021)

Never really doubted that God existed. Have no concrete understanding around the nature of God, but it's obvious to me there is one.


----------



## Rungle (Dec 23, 2021)

At this point im not sure.
everyone has a different perception of god and alot of people change the meaning of their holy book to fit their lifestyle.

Should there be a god Im on good terms with him, I help people when needed and dont act like niggercattle.
I am talking about scientology ofcourse.


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 23, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> I said communication with them was easy (relatively speaking), not that it was usually my specific goal to talk to them (which would be stupid).  When I would usually set out to do this, the goal was to talk to more regular spirits (of dead people in most cases) using the typical tools.  That's much easier.  If you don't know anyone who has done that before, widen your social circle a bit I guess because it's not that terribly uncommon.  I'm done revealing my power level so people can get a laugh out of not believing me (which is fine), but if you're serious, you can just google it and find most of the information you need.
> 
> But anyways, no I don't think scientism has all the answers as to why we are here because I know better from personal experience.  Maybe I was too honest here in the lolcow website, but I felt like giving people the real answers.  Enjoy your xmas.



This sort of thing isn't common in Eastern Europe. You have either the atheist or the orthodox types, and can you blame me for not trusting google to search for something, if we give it credit for, is a very delicate and complex process?


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 23, 2021)

Male Idiot said:


> This sort of thing isn't common in Eastern Europe. You have either the atheist or the orthodox types, and can you blame me for not trusting google to search for something, if we give it credit for, is a very delicate and complex process?


Well, the Orthodox Church, like the Catholics, have had a long history with exorcism.  You can read about it here:
https://www.goarch.org/-/exorcism-in-the-orthodox-church  Your priest may be a good person to talk to if you want to learn more about what they think about it, but exorcism is still practiced for a reason imo.

Some people do incantations and rituals to do this kind of thing.  It's mostly practiced by edgy young people now obviously, because it's mostly a very stupid idea and not something I would ever tell someone to do.  The only thing like that I would tell people to do is to smudge/sage their house if needed, which helps remove stuff you don't want around, not invite it in. 

Second, you can stumble across bad stuff using general spirit communication tools like a spirit board, a pendulum or even newer tools like a spirit box.  You don't have to buy these things, well except for a spirit box (there's plenty of youtube videos that show that thing isn't a joke), you can just write one out yourself or use a necklace.  Your mileage may vary based on your level of "openness."  They key, imo, is showing respect to whatever you would talk to and not treating it like a joke.


----------



## Abradolfus_Linclerson (Dec 25, 2021)

Grew up in a religious household and am most comfortable thinking of religiosity type stuff in the Judeo-Christian sense as a result of that upbringing.  That said, I doubt any human religion truly encompasses the nature of God in any degree of accuracy or fullness.  Non-practicing of any religion currently and I wouldn't really say I'm possessed of any kind of spiritual beliefs beyond the conviction that there is a higher power of some sort out there.  I just find it too difficult to believe that nature, in all its complexity, is the result of pure random chance.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Dec 25, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> His point is that pretty much every culture on the planet accepts the existence of miracles except white westerners. And yes, WHITE westerners, specifically


I don't think that's accurate either. Any Catholic, for instance, accepts miracles, and that's about a quarter of the USA, and that's mostly whites. I'd need to pick up a new copy of the book (going off old notes here) to read the details.


Mothra88 said:


> Actually, communicating with demons and things is rather quite easy if you use the right tools (you really don't need much to do this actually from firsthand experience). The existence of such beings is enough evidence to me that God must surely exist because it's only logical that a higher being is responsible for the spiritual realm. I'm sure you will scoff at this, but yes, I've seen first-hand evidence. I've also seen first-hand evidence that things like prayer can work.


Would you be willing to speak on this more, even in PM? I'm somewhere around agnostic deist on the scale and think atheist empirical positivism is a reddit-tier worldview.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 26, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> If you created an ant farm, why would you want to spend your time controlling what each individual ant does?


Why would you send individual ants to Heaven of Hell based on what they did? That includes thought crimes.

It's literally impossible for your idea of "god" to exist without him/her/it being some utterly insane jealous dictator who will happily sanction murder, rape, and genocide. It's literally in the book that you give to idiots who never even really read it.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Why would you send individual ants to Heaven of Hell based on what they did? That includes thought crimes.
> 
> It's literally impossible for your idea of "god" to exist without him/her/it being some utterly insane jealous dictator who will happily sanction murder, rape, and genocide. It's literally in the book that you give to idiots who never even really read it.


It's not impossible if you understood what Christianity is.  God gives human beings freedom of choice, which is the point of most of what is in the Bible all the way to Genesis.  The atheist argument that, "But why doesn't God just force humans to do good things like a puppeteer, etc. etc." is old and tired imo and completely non-Biblical.  For people who think they are smarter than normal people, which you refer to as "idiots," atheists seem pretty lazy in their thinking lately.  It's either that or, "What about cancer or volcanoes?"  I haven't heard anything else from atheists on the internet in years.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Dec 27, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> It's not impossible if you understood what Christianity is.  God gives human beings freedom of choice, which is the point of most of what is in the Bible all the way to Genesis.  The atheist argument that, "But why doesn't God just force humans to do good things like a puppeteer, etc. etc." is old and tired imo and completely non-Biblical.  For people who think they are smarter than normal people, which you refer to as "idiots," atheists seem pretty lazy in their thinking lately.  It's either that or, "What about cancer or volcanoes?"  I haven't heard anything else from atheists on the internet in years.


I remember an atheist once told me God wasn't real because I said I'd duck if he threw a baseball at me. "Then you know God wouldn't stop it."


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 27, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> It's not impossible if you understood what Christianity is.  God gives human beings freedom of choice, which is the point of most of what is in the Bible all the way to Genesis.  The atheist argument that, "But why doesn't God just force humans to do good things like a puppeteer, etc. etc." is old and tired imo and completely non-Biblical.  For people who think they are smarter than normal people, which you refer to as "idiots," atheists seem pretty lazy in their thinking lately.  It's either that or, "What about cancer or volcanoes?"  I haven't heard anything else from atheists on the internet in years.


Oh sure, god gives you freedom of choice, but if you don't do what he wants, he'll send you to get fucked in the ass by Satan for all eternity. "Freedom".

Did God know you were going to type that post before you typed it?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Oh sure, god gives you freedom of choice, but if you don't do what he wants, he'll send you to get fucked in the ass by Satan for all eternity. "Freedom".


He won't send you anywhere. You'll go there yourself and willingly so.
Someone once told me that the worst possible thing God can do for you is grant every wish and desire at your whim, which, by Christian doctrine, would lead you into the deepest pits of hell from the sheer evil that every single human has in his heart. Everyone you ever met is a jealous, angry, vengeful beast of a creature, even your old grandmother who never uses curse words and knits blankets all day. The freedom of choice here is that if you decide to follow God through Christ, you will at the very least see the folly of human nature and to the best of your extent will try to overcome yourself, but you won't be able to since humanity is just too far gone. Still, through faith you'll at least fuel this choice for something better than your mere carnality and through Christ's ultimate and true sacrifice, the full power of God's mercy will be revealed.
So here's the catch. You can choose and most choose what they choose, God just showed you the right choice and whether you want to take it or not, thinking yourself better than God, choose that and see where it'll lead you.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> Did God know you were going to type that post before you typed it?


Yes.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Dec 27, 2021)

I sincerely doubt that any God can be real, as if they were real, surely they wouldn't let people that are grave threats to their followers as a whole exist. Most religions have stories of their gods smiting wrong-doers and those who commit evil, yet these gods let people who'd do things many time worse continue to exist. If a god is willing to send you to eternal damnation for saying a few naughty words or eating certain foods, surely they should be willing to do the same to someone that would wipe out tens of thousands of their devout followers.

If the Christian God existed, surely he would've struck Muhammad down the moment he stepped out of his cave preaching revelations from Allah, since surely the all-seeing, all-knowing God would've known what early Islam would do to christendom. If he's willing to kill Onan for cumming on the floor, he should've been willing to do the same to Muhammad. 
Likewise, you'd think Yahweh would've smited Adolf Hitler the moment he started having ideas of a final solution, or that Allah would've smited Genghis Khan the second he invaded Khwarezmia.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 27, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> He won't send you anywhere. You'll go there yourself and willingly so.
> Someone once told me that the worst possible thing God can do for you is grant every wish and desire at your whim, which, by Christian doctrine, would lead you into the deepest pits of hell from the sheer evil that every single human has in his heart. Everyone you ever met is a jealous, angry, vengeful beast of a creature, even your old grandmother who never uses curse words and knits blankets all day. The freedom of choice here is that if you decide to follow God through Christ, you will at the very least see the folly of human nature and to the best of your extent will try to overcome yourself, but you won't be able to since humanity is just too far gone. Still, through faith you'll at least fuel this choice for something better than your mere carnality and through Christ's ultimate and true sacrifice, the full power of God's mercy will be revealed.
> So here's the catch. You can choose and most choose what they choose, God just showed you the right choice and whether you want to take it or not, thinking yourself better than God, choose that and see where it'll lead you.


Imagine believing this utter drivel. So I can lead a life where I'm good to others, don't steal, don't kill, don't do any harm, but I'm off to hell solely cos I don't believe in your creator. Who would even want such a thing to be true?

And no, no god has shown me anything, Everything you're saying comes from a largely anonymous book written by a bunch of different people, chosen and edited by other people. It's man-made. It's not evidence of anything at all. If you were born in Afghanistan you'd be telling me that Islam is the way. If it was Cambodia, it would be Buddhism.



CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Yes.


Then you have no free will then.


----------



## S.C.U.M. (Dec 27, 2021)

Nah. Couldn't even if I tried.


----------



## Fek (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Imagine believing this utter drivel. So I can lead a life where I'm good to others, don't steal, don't kill, don't do any harm, but I'm off to hell solely cos I don't believe in your creator. Who would even want such a thing to be true?


It is in doing these acts and living your life that you will realize His existence. If you dare to dig into a great many topics far enough (biology immediately comes to mind)? Waiting for you at the end of your journey is God. If you go searching for information on the evils of the world to try and understand why humanity behaves the way it does? You will find all the evidence even the most skeptical person should need to be convinced of God. You will come to realize why it is said that you are in this world, but should not be of it.

Atheists, in my experience, tend to have issues when it comes to that sort of thing. They're the sorts that would readily end up as obedient lapdogs to institutional power, as they think themselves rebels yet would never dare venture into places the world would frown upon. The classic issue of your typical academic type, if you will.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> And no, no god has shown me anything,


Have you..tried asking? Have you demonstrated a willingness to listen?


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Imagine believing this utter drivel. So I can lead a life where I'm good to others, don't steal, don't kill, don't do any harm, but I'm off to hell solely cos I don't believe in your creator. Who would even want such a thing to be true?


You use 'if' as if it's not really there and a whole bunch of saintly, benevolent people walk all around you every day. That is very naive, but to your credit. Everybody steals, everybody in their minds at least would kill those who they deem deserve it and doing harm is absolutely inevitable unless you're born as a total potato, which too gets blamed on God a lot.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> And no, no god has shown me anything, Everything you're saying comes from a largely anonymous book written by a bunch of different people, chosen and edited by other people.


Can you prove it to good extent? Let me save you a lot of research and say no. I've been digging into the Book of Daniel recently. I was actually surprised how ridiculous many of the liberal claims are to discredit it as some late forgery.
But let's bite your bait and say it is a rewrite of rewrites. And what now? What changed in the Bible's message?
Better yet, let's say the Bible was rewrite, let's suppose it was done to maybe make it prettier and more inclusive. Let us then ask why did they stop at a certain point? Why not just keep rewriting it more and more? Why not rewrite it completely and each to his own version with different cotexts, theology and whatever. Let's say this was done before and many times, as you say. So where are these different versions?


FATTESTCUNT said:


> It's man-made. It's not evidence of anything at all. If you were born in Afghanistan you'd be telling me that Islam is the way. If it was Cambodia, it would be Buddhism.


What's that internet meme saying about facts not caring about feelings? The truth doesn't care what you think it is. It's just the truth and if I was born here or there, the Sun doesn't shine more or less, nether is the water wetter or not. If I actually was born in those places and I would look at what Islam has done to my people or what Buddhism doesn't do at all, then I'd look at the Christian Western World, then I must, by truth, admit that Christianity is the better way.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> Then you have no free will then.


I wasn't dictated what to write. If God would be the one who writes my texts for me, then God's grammar needs work.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 27, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Can you prove it to good extent? Let me save you a lot of research and say no. I've been digging into the Book of Daniel recently. I was actually surprised how ridiculous many of the liberal claims are to discredit it as some late forgery.
> But let's bite your bait and say it is a rewrite of rewrites. And what now? What changed in the Bible's message?
> Better yet, let's say the Bible was rewrite, let's suppose it was done to maybe make it prettier and more inclusive. Let us then ask why did they stop at a certain point? Why not just keep rewriting it more and more? Why not rewrite it completely and each to his own version with different cotexts, theology and whatever. Let's say this was done before and many times, as you say. So where are these different versions?


Wait..... who do you think wrote the Bible? God himself? 

All you have is a collection of largely anonymous scriptures that were selected or rejected by various religious authorities over the course of several centuries, and put into a book. It's as much proof of the existence of god as a Harry Potter book proves the existence of wizards.

But that's "religious logic" for you. You start from the premise that the book is true, then ask me to prove that its not, which is the exact opposite of how logic and reason work.



> If I actually was born in those places and I would look at what Islam has done to my people or what Buddhism doesn't do at all, then I'd look at the Christian Western World, then I must, by truth, admit that Christianity is the better way.


lol, of course you wouldn't. If you were born there, you'd have been brainwashed into believing Islam is the true religion by society, the education system, your family etc. You wouldn't somehow resist that and still see the "truth" of Christianity. That's why you end up with countries like Afghanistan where over 95% of the population is Muslim. It's not because they've freely studied the merits of all religions and 95% of them coincidentally agreed that Islam sounds like the real one and the rest are fake, lol.



> I wasn't dictated what to write. If God would be the one who writes my texts for me, then God's grammar needs work.


But if god knew in advance what you were going to write, you had no choice but to write exactly that as it was pre-determined, bad grammar, poor logic and all.

Does god know what you will have for breakfast tomorrow? If he knows that you will have 2 slices of toast and a cup of coffee, then how do you have free will? You only have the illusion of free will, but what you're going to eat has already been decided.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 27, 2021)

Fek said:


> It is in doing these acts and living your life that you will realize His existence. If you dare to dig into a great many topics far enough (biology immediately comes to mind)? Waiting for you at the end of your journey is God. If you go searching for information on the evils of the world to try and understand why humanity behaves the way it does? You will find all the evidence even the most skeptical person should need to be convinced of God. You will come to realize why it is said that you are in this world, but should not be of it.
> 
> Atheists, in my experience, tend to have issues when it comes to that sort of thing. They're the sorts that would readily end up as obedient lapdogs to institutional power, as they think themselves rebels yet would never dare venture into places the world would frown upon. The classic issue of your typical academic type, if you will.
> 
> Have you..tried asking? Have you demonstrated a willingness to listen?


This is just word salad. It's amusing to me that you would come to a site like this to laugh at people who go online and say/do ridiculous things, yet you can come out with something like this without a hint of self-awareness.

BTW, this is solid gold: -

"They're the sorts that would readily end up as obedient lapdogs to institutional power....."

Again, said with no hint of irony or self-awareness by a member of an organised religion that literally refers to its own members as being part of "a flock". A flock that is told what to think and how to act, with a threat of eternal damnation tossed into the mix to ensure you don't stray too far from the other sheep.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 27, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> It's not impossible if you understood what Christianity is.  God gives human beings freedom of choice, which is the point of most of what is in the Bible all the way to Genesis.  The atheist argument that, "But why doesn't God just force humans to do good things like a puppeteer, etc. etc." is old and tired imo and completely non-Biblical.  For people who think they are smarter than normal people, which you refer to as "idiots," atheists seem pretty lazy in their thinking lately.  It's either that or, "What about cancer or volcanoes?"  I haven't heard anything else from atheists on the internet in years.


The flaw with this idea is that people were made the certain way by somebody who already knows what they going to do. That implies that they were made to do that.

The best argument for atheism is the complete lack of evidence for God. You don't need to know any Scripture or hate religion to have that opinion. Religions provide no evidence because you're supposed to take it on faith or it's expected to just be self-evident. The question for Gods existence is rarely answered in religious texts.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Wait..... who do you think wrote the Bible? God himself?


No, but God did inspire it.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> All you have is a collection of largely anonymous scriptures that were selected or rejected by various religious authorities over the course of several centuries, and put into a book. It's as much proof of the existence of god as a Harry Potter book proves the existence of wizards.


Listen kid, it's nice that you can spiff conjecture, but the "it's just like Harry Potter" meme is really stale.
At least you could put in more effort and compare it to something like the Iliad and Odyssey, which too are works of epic metaphor, thought to be nothing but myth, yet now considered in part of history, which tells stories dealing with the limit of human folly and suffering. But who really cares about that shit.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> But that's "religious logic" for you. You start from the premise that the book is true, then ask me to prove that its not, which is the exact opposite of how logic and reason work.


I always found it weird when people who love the "my subjective truth" shtick always get assmad if they have to deal with the mere idea of objective truth.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> lol, of course you wouldn't. If you were born there, you'd have been brainwashed into believing Islam is the true religion by society, the education system, your family etc. You wouldn't somehow resist that and still see the "truth" of Christianity. That's why you end up with countries like Afghanistan where over 95% of the population is Muslim. It's not because they've freely studied the merits of all religions and 95% of them coincidentally agreed that Islam sounds like the real one and the rest are fake, lol.


lol
Just because you're a condescending pussy and a retarded one at that, doesn't mean the rest of the world is like that too.
I'm actually pretty aware about the goings of muslims and these days there's a huge wave of apostasy due to how the western world came out under Christianity. The 95% may or may not come from the fact that the authoritarian islamists will cut your fucking head off if you leave the cult. All the same, muslims imams cry out in pain when they have to give entire lectures to the population that atheism has spread there just as much as it has here and in the very few instances where I could agree with muslims, I can agree that this radical change will end badly for all.
Godlessness hasn't really shown much progress for humanity as of yet.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> But if god knew in advance what you were going to write, you had no choice but to write exactly that as it was pre-determined, bad grammar, poor logic and all.


You say the word 'knew' as if it'd be 'forced to'.
In all honestly I'd have better now have written anything at all and saved time from dealing with a kid.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> Does god know what you will have for breakfast tomorrow? If he knows that you will have 2 slices of toast and a cup of coffee, then how do you have free will? You only have the illusion of free will, but what you're going to eat has already been decided.


Because intent isn;t the same as materialized effect? The whole premise of God's give free will is that God does know what you'll do, right or wrong, let's you do it, live through the results, good or bad they may be, and learn.
Your whole outlook on God and religion is as bizarre and backwards as this nihilist outlook o your own life.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Oh sure, god gives you freedom of choice, but if you don't do what he wants, he'll send you to get fucked in the ass by Satan for all eternity. "Freedom".
> 
> Did God know you were going to type that post before you typed it?


I mean, it's not like God is asking anything unreasonable. "Don't be a malicious dick and have faith" isn't a tall order. As for the Bible, I've always taken it as allegory and inspiration rather than the direct word of God. It's a book written by men, and whether divinely-inspired or not, it's prone to all the errors, inaccuracies, and either intentional or unintentional mistakes men can make. My faith isn't predicated on the Bible being 100% true. I believe in a God that created life, I believe we've sinned and degenerated from what He wanted us to be, and I believe Jesus was sent to save us from our own nature. Do I know if it's 100% factually true? No, because if I knew then it wouldn't be faith. I have faith in God and I see God's work in the world, in nature, and in life itself, and I also see all the horrible problems and suffering we inflict on each other every day. Sure it's frustrating to think that bad shit goes down and people aren't just up and smited from on high, like you said, but I don't know God's will and I can't pretend to understand it. I don't believe things are predestined or predetermined, but I do believe that God works through things and has a plan for us. All I can do is have faith in Him and in whatever transpires in this life. Barring something extraordinary, the only time any of us will be answered as to if our beliefs were correct or not is when we die, and we won't be around to share that answer.


----------



## Burned CDs (Dec 27, 2021)

I believe in something, i don't bother to figure it out or explain it. I'll find out one day. I've read the Bible and Quran, they're cool and all, but i don't care for religious labels.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 27, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> The flaw with this idea is that people were made the certain way by somebody who already knows what they going to do. That implies that they were made to do that.
> 
> The best argument for atheism is the complete lack of evidence for God. You don't need to know any Scripture or hate religion to have that opinion. Religions provide no evidence because you're supposed to take it on faith or it's expected to just be self-evident. The question for Gods existence is rarely answered in religious texts.


Nah, that's just the same puppeteer argument re-phrased.  You don't even bother referencing any passages regarding what you think omnipotence is.  Atheists at least in the past had to construct rational arguments through research and based their logic off that research.  I can at least respect that.  Today, I haven't heard anything that doesn't resemble Twitter hot takes.

As for "lack of evidence of God," personally, I think anyone who had meaningful relationships and life experiences has had spiritual experiences of some sort that suggest existence transcends the mortal plane.  There seems to be a connection between the modern iteration of atheism and bitter, insecure, angry, nihilist people (like that cuntface person).  It wouldn't surprise me if some people like that have never experienced anything spiritually meaningful.


Burned CDs said:


> I believe in something, i don't bother to figure it out or explain it. I'll find out one day. I've read the Bible and Quran, they're cool and all, but i don't care for religious labels.


I can't take the Quaran seriously because it includes obviously heretical segments taken from Gnostic fanfiction.  Most of the problems with Muslims come from the fact they deny the New Covenant.


----------



## Key the Metal Shitposter (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey atheist retards, if God isnt real then why is his creation so heckin cute and blessed?


----------



## thegooddoctor (Dec 27, 2021)

I believe that there must be some form of higher entity beyond mortal plane of existence, I mean how else did the universe come into existence from literally nothing, there must have been some kind of force, *something* pulling the strings to set off the vents that would us the planets, earth, stars and well, everything in the universe that we live in. A force or entity something more powerful than life, death, power or knowledge. 

Whatever these forces are I believe that they existed eternally before the universe began, and at one Instance, a huge chain reaction between these forces began thus creating the biggest explosion ever (The Big Bang) to create our universe. These entities had existed forever before the dimensions creation because they existed out of the laws of our reality and time, space, matter and physics did not exist and had no bearing on their existence. Before the universe began their were no concepts such as beginning or ends, they were not born, they didn’t come from anywhere, they simply *WERE. * If you can comprehend that.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 27, 2021)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> No, but God did inspire it.
> 
> Listen kid, it's nice that you can spiff conjecture, but the "it's just like Harry Potter" meme is really stale.
> At least you could put in more effort and compare it to something like the Iliad and Odyssey, which too are works of epic metaphor, thought to be nothing but myth, yet now considered in part of history, which tells stories dealing with the limit of human folly and suffering. But who really cares about that shit.
> ...


It's hilarious how angry this makes you. Not exactly Jesus-like are you? lol.

Again, if god knows exactly what you're going to do in the future, you have no free will, therefore there's no such thing as morality. If you're going to murder someone next year, god already knows and there's nothing you can do to stop it.

There is not a single atom of evidence for the existence of your god or any other, so there's obviously no reason for me to believe in any of them. In your case, it's obviously a mix of brainwashing and wishful thinking and evidence doesn't matter at all.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> It's hilarious how angry this makes you. Not exactly Jesus-like are you? lol.
> 
> Again, if god knows exactly what you're going to do in the future, you have no free will, therefore there's no such thing as morality. If you're going to murder someone next year, god already knows and there's nothing you can do to stop it.
> 
> There is not a single atom of evidence for the existence of your god or any other, so there's obviously no reason for me to believe in any of them. In your case, it's obviously a mix of brainwashing and wishful thinking and evidence doesn't matter at all.


There's also not a single atom of evidence to confirm the non-existence of a God.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 27, 2021)

BiggerChungus said:


> I mean, it's not like God is asking anything unreasonable. "Don't be a malicious dick and have faith" isn't a tall order. As for the Bible, I've always taken it as allegory and inspiration rather than the direct word of God. It's a book written by men, and whether divinely-inspired or not, it's prone to all the errors, inaccuracies, and either intentional or unintentional mistakes men can make. My faith isn't predicated on the Bible being 100% true. I believe in a God that created life, I believe we've sinned and degenerated from what He wanted us to be, and I believe Jesus was sent to save us from our own nature. Do I know if it's 100% factually true? No, because if I knew then it wouldn't be faith. I have faith in God and I see God's work in the world, in nature, and in life itself, and I also see all the horrible problems and suffering we inflict on each other every day. Sure it's frustrating to think that bad shit goes down and people aren't just up and smited from on high, like you said, but I don't know God's will and I can't pretend to understand it. I don't believe things are predestined or predetermined, but I do believe that God works through things and has a plan for us. All I can do is have faith in Him and in whatever transpires in this life. Barring something extraordinary, the only time any of us will be answered as to if our beliefs were correct or not is when we die, and we won't be around to share that answer.


And yet, your all-knowing god would have already known everything that was going to happen in the future before he set this whole little game in motion.

If you have a kid and they got seriously sick, I bet you would do everything in your power to help them, so in that respect, you're better than the god you believe in who never does anything to help anyone. Worse, he has the ultimate power to eradicate things like cancer but doesn't do anything, so you're forced to invoke the old "he moves in mysterious ways!" mantra. 

I also think it's the height of arrogance to think that the creator of the entire universe has some plan for you personally. What could that plan be? God will sit back and let you die in all kinds of horrible ways, so you better hope that the afterlife you believe in is a bit more than sitting around on a cloud all day with Elvis and 2Pac singing songs of praise to the almighty for all eternity.

Ultimately though, again, you started out with circular reasoning: have faith cos god wants you to have faith. It's like writing "this book is the word of god, cos god wrote it" in a book. lol. It's fucking meaningless horse shit. I cannot have faith in something for which there is not one atom of evidence. Presumably, you would simultaneously want me to not believe in any of the other hundreds of gods that human beings have created. I'll just not believe in any of them. It's not a choice I'm making. You might as well be asking me to start believing in dragons or leprechauns. I can't just say "OK, I will have faith that they do". That's not how it works.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 27, 2021)

BiggerChungus said:


> There's also not a single atom of evidence to confirm the non-existence of a God.


I hope you're trolling.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> It's hilarious how angry this makes you.


That's some IMAX grade projection you got going on there.  Again, if atheists were so confident in their beliefs, why are they so angry and hateful?



FATTESTCUNT said:


> Again, if god knows exactly what you're going to do in the future, you have no free will


This is a retarded leap of logic.  If I watched a video recording of a race between sprinters and know the outcome, does that mean the sprinters do not have free will?  Hard mode, come back with actual Bible verses to back up your beliefs about God.  I know you won't do this though, but it's just sad you think what you're saying is enough to convince anyone of anything.

And LOL at cancer literally being invoked after I said it was a cliched stereotype for dumb atheists.  Does predicting the future like that make me a god in your book? lol


----------



## BiggerChungus (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> And yet, your all-knowing god would have already known everything that was going to happen in the future before he set this whole little game in motion.
> 
> If you have a kid and they got seriously sick, I bet you would do everything in your power to help them, so in that respect, you're better than the god you believe in who never does anything to help anyone. Worse, he has the ultimate power to eradicate things like cancer but doesn't do anything, so you're forced to invoke the old "he moves in mysterious ways!" mantra.
> 
> ...


You can if you want to. Your personal beliefs don't affect my personal life. If you in your worldview believe there's no reason to believe in God, or gods, I'm not saying you can't. I'm not sure why in kind you want to tell others they're ignorant, stupid, or arrogant for having differing beliefs. You say it's the height of arrogance to think that God has a plan for His creation, but I'd say it's more arrogant to assume you know who or what God is and what He's capable of to a T, and to say He's not doing a good job because He doesn't fit your particular definition of what a god should be and do. I have faith because I look at the world and see evidence of a Creator, and I look at the teachings of Jesus, that there is an almighty God that made the world and loves it, and only wants us to love Him back, yet we keep fucking it up eternally and inflicting suffering on each other and insults and mockery to Him, but He still loves us and just wants that connection to us. There's a piece by C.S. Lewis that talks about that, with other beliefs all being attempts to grasp the one truth that Jesus taught: there is one God, and He loves us and wants a personal relationship with us. Sacrifice and rituals aren't the way to salvation, but simple faith and a love for both God and his Creation. To me that's what it sets it apart, and I have faith that I'm correct, but I'll never say I'm objectively, definitively right. It wouldn't be faith otherwise.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 27, 2021)

Mothra88 said:


> This is a retarded leap of logic.  If I watched a video recording of a race between sprinters and know the outcome, does that mean the sprinters not have free will?  Hard mode, come back with actual Bible verses to back up your beliefs about god.  I know you won't do this though, but it's just sad you think what you're saying is enough to convince anyone of anything.


Fucking hell, lol.

If you watched a video recording of a race, it's because IT ALREADY HAPPENED.

If god knows the results of FUTURE races that are yet to take place, then the outcomes are pre-determined and the sprinters are powerless to change that.

I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything BTW. I'm old enough to know that you can't reason a person out of a position they didn't reason themselves into in the first place.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Dec 27, 2021)

BiggerChungus said:


> You can if you want to. Your personal beliefs don't affect my personal life. If you in your worldview believe there's no reason to believe in God, or gods, I'm not saying you can't. I'm not sure why in kind you want to tell others they're ignorant, stupid, or arrogant for having differing beliefs. You say it's the height of arrogance to think that God has a plan for His creation, but I'd say it's more arrogant to assume you know who or what God is and what He's capable of to a T, and to say He's not doing a good job because He doesn't fit your particular definition of what a god should be and do. I have faith because I look at the world and see evidence of a Creator, and I look at the teachings of Jesus, that there is an almighty God that made the world and loves it, and only wants us to love Him back, yet we keep fucking it up eternally and inflicting suffering on each other and insults and mockery to Him, but He still loves us and just wants that connection to us. There's a piece by C.S. Lewis that talks about that, with other beliefs all being attempts to grasp the one truth that Jesus taught: there is one God, and He loves us and wants a personal relationship with us. Sacrifice and rituals aren't the way to salvation, but simple faith and a love for both God and his Creation. To me that's what it sets it apart, and I have faith that I'm correct, but I'll never say I'm objectively, definitively right. It wouldn't be faith otherwise.


Well, the golden rule of "do unto others....." is not a bad one to live by, but even that is not perfect from a moral POV, but that doesn't require any religious beliefs to follow and if you're only a good person because you're scared of a potential punishment from the particular creator you believe in, are you really a good person at all, or are you just pretending to be cos you're scared?

Also, I guarantee that if I were to poke at your beliefs, they wouldn't hold up as "Jesus-like". They never do and for good reason. For example, turning the other cheek when someone strikes me, or loving my enemies even if they are intent on doing me great harm.

Obviously, you've already failed when it comes to the "judge not, lest ye...." part.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Fucking hell, lol.
> 
> If you watched a video recording of a race, it's because IT ALREADY HAPPENED.
> 
> ...


Okay, I see you're too dumb and lazy to look up Bible verses so you can form an actual rational argument instead of just repeating midwit cliches with no scriptural context.  Thanks for proving me right again.  Don't say you don't have time either, you keep wasting it all on butt hurt replies to this thread.

Knowing the future and directing the future are not same idea.  Did you say fucking hell because you're confused?  How can this concept possibly be so elusive to you?  Even science fiction authors understand this.

Sure you're not trying to convince anyone of anything, but you are, that you look down on others to compensate for your own failings with false notions of intellectual superiority.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Dec 27, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Well, the golden rule of "do unto others....." is not a bad one to live by, but even that is not perfect from a moral POV, but that doesn't require any religious beliefs to follow and if you're only a good person because you're scared of a potential punishment from the particular creator you believe in, are you really a good person at all, or are you just pretending to be cos you're scared?
> 
> Also, I guarantee that if I were to poke at your beliefs, they wouldn't hold up as "Jesus-like". They never do and for good reason. For example, turning the other cheek when someone strikes me, or loving my enemies even if they are intent on doing me great harm.
> 
> Obviously, you've already failed when it comes to the "judge not, lest ye...." part.


It depends on whether or not you think morality and goodness are present only when there's fear of retribution or not. I wouldn't say I try to be "good" out of fear, no. Salvation's of course the end goal and the point of existence to me. That's more getting into a discussion on what constitutes and defines morality, but I will say that the foundation of right and wrong behavior comes at a parental level, where good deeds are rewarded and bad deeds are punished. Incentivization is natural, so to say that Christians are Christians because they fear God's wrath, I'm not sure how true that is, and even if it were, that sort of good = rewarding, bad = punishing is why we have a more or less consistent zeitgeist of morality and what is or isn't right today. If I die and it turns out God's not real, or my beliefs were wrong, I can't say I'd regret trying to live a Christian life - assuming I don't just stop existing anyway.

Definitely. I'm a sinner, as is everyone else. There's only ever been one good Christian, the rest of us try and fail to live up to those standards. It isn't perfection that counts, it's the genuine effort.

And sure, I did judge you. I sin as much as anyone else.


----------



## Smolrolls (Dec 27, 2021)

That fact that Kiwifarms still exist, despite payment processors, literal autists like Vorax, and governments trying to shut down this site run by 1 guy Null should be proof that God exist.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 28, 2021)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> It's hilarious how angry this makes you. Not exactly Jesus-like are you? lol.


It's far less angry as it's tiresome.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> Again, if god knows exactly what you're going to do in the future, you have no free will, therefore there's no such thing as morality. If you're going to murder someone next year, god already knows and there's nothing you can do to stop it.


Again. You limit God to your own understanding and dare not think that maybe I can have eggs for breakfast, maybe I can have toast, maybe I can have both or skip breakfast at all. God's knowledge doesn't do limits at one choice of my breakfast.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> There is not a single atom of evidence for the existence of your god or any other, so there's obviously no reason for me to believe in any of them. In your case, it's obviously a mix of brainwashing and wishful thinking and evidence doesn't matter at all.


Says the kid who puts the Bible next to Harry Potter, thinks people are as weak minded as whatever their social status is by birth, and implies shit you yourself seem to be going through. You also seem far more inclined to idiotic opinions based on your own conjecture that anybody else.
That's why you're such a kid.


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Dec 28, 2021)

“For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, _even_ his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:” *-Romans 1:20*


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 28, 2021)

I wouldn't rely on any holy book. Even if Jesus was the real deal, who can say nobody edited it after in the following centuries?


----------



## Quiet Guy (Dec 29, 2021)

Male Idiot said:


> I wouldn't rely on any holy book. Even if Jesus was the real deal, who can say nobody edited it after in the following centuries?


As far as the Bible goes, I the earliest manuscript fragment we have for the New Testament was estimated to have been from somewhere from 100 AD to 175 AD, and there are a number manuscript fragments that have been dated to have possibly originated in the same century: Biblical manuscripts. Additionally, I believe most of the New Testament can be reconstructed from quotations made by early church fathers, such as Polycarp, Ignatius, and Irenaeus. As far as the Old Testament goes, the Dead Sea scrolls, would seem to provide evidence for reliable transmission, as I understand it. 
I'm not sure if most archaeologists really question if Biblical transcripts have accurately been copied and transmitted through the ages.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Dec 30, 2021)

Religion and spirituality are just copes for people who failed in the material and social world. Specially "afterlifes" which are just a way for insignificant people with otherwise inconsequential lives to believe they matter and that they will be anything other than a statistic after they die. I legitimately feel pity for anyone who has to invent themselves an imaginary friend to go through life. Yahweh is pretty much the ancient, neurotypical equivalent of Sonichu.


----------



## BlerdBjern (Dec 30, 2021)

xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx said:


> The sky wizard strawman version of God is probably fake and gay, a superliteral boogeyman used by fedora-tipping faggots to justify an insufferable crusade against everything tangentially related to religion. If the literal version of God that sits in the sky and judges us is real, uh, sorry I guess, please don't smite me.
> 
> But religion is right about a ton of shit. The Bible is the greatest collection of fables and wisdom and what have you, western society is built on the Ten Commandments (mostly anyway), people are consistently fucking ruined by the seven deadly sins. You don't have to hold any deep spiritual beliefs to agree that you disregard the lessons of religious texts at your own peril, especially if you end up a 30+ jaded alcoholic living in a bugman hive, depressed, wondering what the meaning of life is. It's poetry - Redditors who are prideful enough to believe they're above 'stone age ghost stories', doomed to tragedy befitting something straight out of the Bible.
> 
> So, maybe God is a shared, overarching sense of... karma, almost. If you're righteous you reap the rewards, and if you're sinful then you inexorably end up ruined. I don't think God smites adulterers, but all you have to do is read r/polyamory to see that they end up getting their share. Metaphorically, it lines up pretty well. People like to shit on the line about 'if you look at a hot chick and want to bang her, that's basically cheating', but how does your wife like it if you spend time ogling insta-thots? The things we spend time doing, that we pour our energy into, shape us in turn; making a habit of browsing weirdly personal soft-core porn cannot have a good effect on you.



Bible has some good points... also has some shit ones mixed in, like endorsing slavery...

I don't believe in any of the supernatural shit depicted in it tho.


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 30, 2021)

There has been a lot of apocrypha and all that. So even if the original was 100% true and honest content, it may still be around a century of word of mouth between it.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Jan 10, 2022)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Does god know what you will have for breakfast tomorrow?


If you know all the parameters of a system perfectly, you can know how that system will behave given any input. This would appear to those in the system as prescience.



CAPTAIN MATI said:


> He won't send you anywhere. You'll go there yourself and willingly so.


Sounds a bit cop-outty. Why wouldn't I say 'lol no' and walk away from the whole eternal torment thing? You just said I had a choice.



Male Idiot said:


> There has been a lot of apocrypha and all that. So even if the original was 100% true and honest content, it may still be around a century of word of mouth between it.


That's not a one-time thing, though. The cool thing about the new testament is that it was written in a dialect of Greek. This is cool because Greek is still alive today, meaning we can see from other writings in the same era how the language evolved. A modern lay person from Greece, with minor difficulty, could read the earliest known manuscripts.

Since we know how the language evolved, there's no question if manuscript A of, say, Matthew from 100 years after Christ differs from manuscript B 200 years after. Any inconsistencies would stick out like a sore thumb, not just in the comparison to one manuscript, but in comparison to _all the others_. Scribing was serious fucking business. The level of long-term collusion across unrelated people that would be required to make lasting changes hold up to cross-century scrutiny is a grand conspiracy on a scale that makes 9/11 truthers look like people mildly concerned about corruption in the government.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jan 10, 2022)

Czechem Republic said:


> Sounds a bit cop-outty. Why wouldn't I say 'lol no' and walk away from the whole eternal torment thing? You just said I had a choice.


Because you don't know where you're going or what you're doing in the end. That's the whole point of the mystery of God.
I was once told that the worst thing God could do to you is to fulfill your every whim, which sounds like heaven at first, but if you know anything about people and how fucked up every single one of us is, the "heaven" of man would always turn into some bestial pleasure fest until unfulfillement would overcome pleasure and replace said half-heaven with some kind of blind rage nightmare, ala hellfire.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Jan 10, 2022)

Rupert Bear said:


> Religion and spirituality are just copes for people who failed in the material and social world. Specially "afterlifes" which are just a way for insignificant people with otherwise inconsequential lives to believe they matter and that they will be anything other than a statistic after they die. I legitimately feel pity for anyone who has to invent themselves an imaginary friend to go through life. Yahweh is pretty much the ancient, neurotypical equivalent of Sonichu.


I think this is mostly true. It's hard for many people to come to terms with the fact that when their loved ones die, that's it - they will never see them again - and that once their own life is over, that's also it. 

But I think the vast majority of it is via passed-down brainwashing. If no kid was ever indoctrinated and they were all left to make up their own minds as adults, religion would die off in no time. Shit is like Santa Claus, but where nobody ever tells them it's not really true.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jan 10, 2022)

Male Idiot said:


> I wouldn't rely on any holy book. Even if Jesus was the real deal, who can say nobody edited it after in the following centuries?


This isn't a real concern after the discovery of the Dead Sea Scrolls, etc.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> I think this is mostly true. It's hard for many people to come to terms with the fact that when their loved ones die, that's it - they will never see them again - and that once their own life is over, that's also it.
> 
> But I think the vast majority of it is via passed-down brainwashing. If no kid was ever indoctrinated and they were all left to make up their own minds as adults, religion would die off in no time. Shit is like Santa Claus, but where nobody ever tells them it's not really true.



Like I said earlier, this is a huge ego trip for you, "Gosh, I must be smarter than those scores of religous people, they're all brain washed, except for me!" and here you are repeating the same stuff, that everyone other than you must be an idiot.  Yet you aren't clever enough to actually debate people in this thread as shown earlier.  Nihilism isn't new or cool, and people aren't going to want to stick around someone with this kind of crappy attitude and world view.

Also Santa Claus may not be a real entity as he's depicted to children, but he is based on a real man, who was a hell of a lot better person than you are (and pretty much everyone else alive) by the way.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Jan 10, 2022)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> But I think the vast majority of it is via passed-down brainwashing. If no kid was ever indoctrinated and they were all left to make up their own minds as adults, religion would die off in no time. Shit is like Santa Claus, but where nobody ever tells them it's not really true.


*ANY * belief a child has, whether belief in a religion or belief in scientism/empirical positivism, is instilled in them by the adults in their life. This may surprise you, but passing down beliefs and values and traditions and culture is one of the functions of a family.

Referring to this as 'brainwashing' is not the own you think it is and says a lot about you, none of it kind.

tl;dr nice hot take, i rate it reddit/10


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Jan 10, 2022)

This poll has more options than a Twitter user's pronoun list.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Jan 10, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> Also Santa Claus may not be a real entity as he's depicted to children, but he is based on a real man, who was a hell of a lot better person than you are (and pretty much everyone else alive) by the way.


LOLLLL. Without knowing anything about me other than what I've posted on here, you know that fake Santa is a better man than me, lol.

You're living your whole life based on a lie, so it's a good job for you that you are dumb as fuck.

Remember what it was like before you were born? That's what it will be like after you die. lol.....

"Hey guys, I believe in talking snakes, Noah's ark, etc. etc. but I'm here to laugh at people that think there's 77 genders!!!". Fucking clown shoes.


----------



## X Prime (Jan 10, 2022)

Santa didn't double post in a rage because forums didn't exist yet, so he is indubitably a better person.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jan 10, 2022)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> LOLLLL. Without knowing anything about me other than what I've posted on here, you know that fake Santa is a better man than me, lol.
> 
> You're living your whole life based on a lie, so it's a good job for you that you are dumb as fuck.



How low is your IQ that you both don't know who the historical St. Nicholas was and think you can prove you are a better person than he was? 

Good grief, read a book and stop whining at well-adjusted people about your false sense of intellectual superiority and your childish middle school views of life, spirituality and other people.  Either that, or replace the FATTEST in your name with DUMB.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Jan 11, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> How low is your IQ that you both don't know who the historical St. Nicholas was and think you can prove you are a better person than he was?
> 
> Good grief, read a book and stop whining at well-adjusted people about your false sense of intellectual superiority and your childish middle school views of life, spirituality and other people.  Either that, or replace the FATTEST in your name with DUMB.


Are you trolling? You have to be, because otherwise you'd be one of the stupidest brainwashed morons I've encountered in years. Every argument you make just makes you look even more dumb, for example, thinking that IQ is related to knowledge about historical figures.

Well-adjusted people don't believe in demons, talking snakes, arks etc. LOL. Brainwashed sheep do.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jan 11, 2022)

Existence of Kiwifarms is the undeniable proof that God doesn't exist.


----------



## Czechem Republic (Jan 11, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> This poll has more options than a Twitter user's pronoun list.


Belief in a higher power is not exactly straightforward. Think of it like a 3d graph. On the X plane, you have whether said power exists. On the Y plane, you have how sure you are of that belief. On the Z plane, you have your thoughts on the implications of that (non)existence when it comes to things like religion.

Those distinctions are important because they have profound impacts on your worldview.


FATTESTCUNT said:


> "Hey guys, I believe in talking snakes, Noah's ark, etc. etc. but I'm here to laugh at people that think there's 77 genders!!!".


Yeah, see.. the belief that Genesis is a purely literal description of events is a fringe evangelical thing. Mainstream Christianity by definition, broadly agrees on:

Jesus Christ being a real person who existed
His death was necessary to redeem humanity
Most of the stuff taught in his sermons (with some disagreement to their precise meaning)
Beyond that, you start breaking down into fractal fringe denominations, some more and some less crazy.

We laugh at the 77 gender clowns because their clownery fucks up the world in large and visible ways. Even among the bible-thumping evangelicals, the worst the average one of those is guilty of nowadays is trying to legally shut down abortion (which, itself, has secular reasons to oppose).


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jan 11, 2022)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Are you trolling? You have to be, because otherwise you'd be one of the stupidest brainwashed morons I've encountered in years. Every argument you make just makes you look even more dumb, for example, thinking that IQ is related to knowledge about historical figures.
> 
> Well-adjusted people don't believe in demons, talking snakes, arks etc. LOL. Brainwashed sheep do.



The fact you don't have common knowledge regarding well known historical figures is great evidence your claim to being smarter than religious people is a sham.  It takes real below average intelligence to not understand what the "saint" part of St. Nick refers to.

For the record, I don't actually have a problem with atheists per say, just the ones that use their nihilism as an excuse to put down religious people to make up for their own inadequacies.

You're just another lolcow/SJW type personality lashing out at well adjusted people.  You will never be as good, wholesome, responsible, etc. as most people that go to church every Sunday, and that makes you feel some kind of deep seated hatred inside.  Get help.


----------



## FATTESTCUNT (Jan 11, 2022)

Mothra88 said:


> The fact you don't have common knowledge regarding well known historical figures is great evidence your claim to being smarter than religious people is a sham.  It takes real below average intelligence to not understand what the "saint" part of St. Nick refers to.
> 
> For the record, I don't actually have a problem with atheists per say, just the ones that use their nihilism as an excuse to put down religious people to make up for their own inadequacies.
> 
> You're just another lolcow/SJW type personality lashing out at well adjusted people.  You will never be as good, wholesome, responsible, etc. as most people that go to church every Sunday, and that makes you feel some kind of deep seated hatred inside.  Get help.


Honestly, you're just one of many people who is dumb as fuck but doesn't even know it.

Intelligence has got nothing to do with knowledge about historical figures, but talking to you is a complete waste of time. I might as well be having a conversation with a crash test dummy that says "GOD IS GREAT" every time you talk to it. In fact, you're worse than that, cos you seemed to also be consumed by incel-like rage. If you are an actual incel, I wouldn't be surprised, nor would I be surprised if you get your own thread on here one day, where people laugh at the incel-rage dipshit who believes in literal demons......



Czechem Republic said:


> We laugh at the 77 gender clowns because their clownery fucks up the world in large and visible ways.


All of the 77 gender clowns combined can never come remotely close to fucking up the planet in ways that theists have, and not just historically - still to this very day, people are committing atrocities in the name of some retarded made up fairy tale king that doesn't even exist.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jan 11, 2022)

FATTESTCUNT said:


> Honestly, you're just one of many people who is dumb as fuck but doesn't even know it.
> 
> Intelligence has got nothing to do with knowledge about historical figures, but talking to you is a complete waste of time. I might as well be having a conversation with a crash test dummy that says "GOD IS GREAT" every time you talk to it. In fact, you're worse than that, cos you seemed to also be consumed by incel-like rage. If you are an actual incel, I wouldn't be surprised, nor would I be surprised if you get your own thread on here one day, where people laugh at the incel-rage dipshit who believes in literal demons......



You didn't know what the word Saint meant.  You are not intelligent.

You're the one filled with rage at your parents and grandparents for taking you to church when you were underaged.  I'm not the one blanket judging most Americans as "brain washed zombies" for not being atheists like freaking Mao Zedong.  I'm sorry if me telling you your crappy attitude towards regular folk is crappy enrages you so much, but someone should have by now if it wasn't me.

And LOL at dropping incel a bunch of times like a Twitter drone after you get triggered.  I'm not even a male (and yes that includes male at birth lol).  But I like the Zoe Quinn avatar, you have the same exact mindset as her.



FATTESTCUNT said:


> All of the 77 gender clowns combined can never come remotely close to fucking up the planet in ways that theists have, and not just historically - still to this very day, people are committing atrocities in the name of some retarded made up fairy tale king that doesn't even exist.



Also total bunk and indicative of someone who doesn't know history.  Yes, people have been killed over religion, but it also did things like help end slavery as a practice which had existed since at least 6,000 BC (and yes, US abolition had religious roots). 

Let's not mention the fact all your commie atheist hero leaders who managed to wrangle hold of countries ended up slaughtering people wholesale and treating the ones that lived like dirt.  The idea that oppression, violence and subjugation wouldn't exist without religion is another big brain idea only middle schoolers take seriously.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Jan 12, 2022)

I believe in afterlife, and the political class keep the truth about it secret from the masses. We do not see fear of death from the political class, to the point they don't put their entire worth behind finding a cure for aging and dying. That means one of two things to me:
A: All sins are equal in the afterlife, nothing you do on the mortal plane will change where you go once the mortal coil unbinds.
B: There are gods, but they are the old monsterous ones that predate the modern religions. So our political elite taking part in said rituals and rites makes sense as those may be the true path to worship.

Ill leave out the more batshit insane ideas I have, but the bottom line to me is that there is a afterlife but the gods are more like Cthulu then Sol.


----------



## Foxlegendary (Jan 14, 2022)

I believe in afterlife, and
a perfect being that created all of us of his image and likeness i saw some real evidence about this.
he is extremely intelligent to the point that he is able to watch all of us from inside, but I'm not sure about the point of this game yet.


----------



## Prosphora (Jan 14, 2022)

Foxlegendary said:


> I believe in afterlife, and
> a perfect being that created all of us of his image and likeness i saw some real evidence about this.
> he is extremely intelligent to the point that he is able to watch all of us from inside, but I'm not sure about the point of this game yet.


Is it Sasuke-sama?


----------



## mugmaface (Jan 14, 2022)

I do believe in god, but most people believe the soul is in the body. I believe that the body is in the soul of god, that all things, including human life, animal life, stars, planets, you name it, everything is a kind of symbolism for the expression of the universe. God is that, than which nothing is greater. The universe is that, than which nothing is greater, and we are part of that. A special part of the universe. A part of the universe that thinks about what the universe is. We the sentient partof the universe  (collectively) are the universe thinking about itself, because there is nothing else we can think about


----------



## mugmaface (Jan 14, 2022)

Atheists would do well to become igtheists. An igtheist is one who believes that atheists are just as stupid as theists, because if, as atheists believe, god does not exist, then what do atheists mean when they talk about god? If god does not exist then the term "god" means NOTHING, and therefore atheists and theists are merely talking about nothing to each other. they are like insane people ranting to each other about nothing. Igtheists believe that the only meaningful way to express atheism is to regard theistsas insane and to refrain from talking to them


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jan 14, 2022)

A higher power very likely exists. I think it is the height of human arrogance to assume that it doesn't.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jan 15, 2022)

I believe in God because I am convinced he is real. The reason being the dots I connected throughout the years. Especially revelations, the things the leftist elites represent and the quotes from Jesus.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Jan 18, 2022)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> I believe in God because I am convinced he is real. The reason being the dots I connected throughout the years. Especially revelations, the things the leftist elites represent and the quotes from Jesus.


"I believe in Christianity as I believe that the sun has risen: not only because I see it, but because by it I see everything else."


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jan 18, 2022)

If God created you all in his own image he must be a fat retard.


----------



## Kickster (Jan 18, 2022)

Sine Qua Non said:


> A higher power very likely exists. I think it is the height of human arrogance to assume that it doesn't.


The height of human arrogance is assuming it cares about us


----------



## Brahma (Jan 18, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> Existence of Kiwifarms is the undeniable proof that God doesn't exist.


Counterpoint:

Existence of Kiwifarms is the undeniable proof that hell exists and we're residents, ergo vis-a-vis  concordantly, God exists, quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Jan 18, 2022)

"we came from nothing the universe was once nothing but then suddenly something happened and we all exist out of nothing"

makes perfect sense to me


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Feb 1, 2022)

The more I think about it the more it seems it's an eternal delusion perpetuated by mankind first through ignorance and then through the desire to rule. 


This scene is extremely sad for me. 






The analysis most reviewers and cinema-fans make is that the one sociopath takes over from the other, that a new religion  (that of money and oil) takes over from the old (church and spirit). 

But I find the existence of the previous prophet and that of his "flock" far worse than that of the oil-man and those that live under his bible.
Money and oil is at least real, the prophecy is real. 

Did all prophets lie, did they deceive themselves or is there something truly there beyond brain impulses? 
Astral projection seemed most promising to me out of all things I've looked into but it seems to be bullshit in the end too.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

Hey guys, devout Catholic here. Yeah God is real and all that stuff.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Mar 20, 2022)

Bum Driller said:


> Existence of Kiwifarms is the undeniable proof that God doesn't exist.


Or proof of his eternal mercy.


----------



## Lachelt (Apr 7, 2022)

Atheist, I pay no heed to religious or science types who argue in favor or against the existence of god, they're just eternal cope-posters, my belief stems from just simple observation of reality and correlating the human psyche's attempts at rationalizing/categorizing it. The result being that every position is one's attempt to stem away from the reality of the utter emptiness of our existence truly is. Even Atheism is a cope for myriad of reasons from some trying to re-establish power from the despair for themselves or are just drones who associate it with intelligence and posture as such, or an excuse for their debauched lifestyle.  

I can never take religion seriously and doing any deep dive on "established" science and you will find leaps of logic and it all ultimately not being as concrete as you were led to believe. 

P.S. Just because you can doesn't mean you should, plus if you require an empiric monolith of good and evil(or the existence of government for that matter) to prevent oneself from plummeting into overindulgence and the harming of others then congratulations at exposing yourself as a subhuman dead-end that without the circumstances of modern civilization and resource plentitude would of been culled awhile ago.


----------



## Isaac (Apr 7, 2022)

I believe in one God, the Father almighty, maker
of Heaven and Earth. And of all things visible and invisible.
And in one Lord Jesus Christ, the only begotten son of God, begotten
of his Father before all worlds, God of light, light of light, very God of
very God. Begotten, not made. Being of one substance with the father,
by whom all things are made; who for men and for our salvation
came down from Heaven and was incarnate by The Holy Spirit of the Virgin Mary
and was made man; and was crucified for us under Pontius Pilate. He suffered and he
was buried. And the third day he rose again according to Scriptures and ascended
into Heaven and sits as the right hand of the Father. And he will come again with glory
to judge both the living and the dead, whose kingdom will have no end. And I believe in
The Holy Spirit, the Lord and giver of life. Who proceeds from the Father, and the Son.
Who spoke by the prophets who with the Father and the Son is worshipped
together and glorified, and I believe in one holy Christian and Apostolic Church, I
acknowledge ones Baptism for the remission of sins, and I look for the resurrection
of the dead, of the life of Christ, of the world to come. Amen.


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (Apr 7, 2022)

No. I wish I could believe, but I can't. Faith is a gift, I suppose, but I wasn't born with it.


----------



## Dirk Willems (Apr 7, 2022)

God is real, and I have religious beliefs I take seriously.  However, I refuse to partake in Gnostic heresy, so I'm not voting "Gnostic Theist".

The polling options should be:

Christian (correct option)
Pagan/Heathen
Didn't notice the messiah (J*wish)


----------



## BULLY HUNTER_77 (Apr 26, 2022)

Gnostic Atheist. 

After "Atheism +" (Marxism) ripped the Atheist community apart, I have become increasingly convinced that certain knowledge is "eldritch" in the sense that knowing can drive communities mad. Certain individuals are capable of retaining and accepting this knowledge but, on a whole, communities are unable to accept the truth and spiral into depression, degeneracy, and self-loathing. 

Here are a few real world facts that I consider to be eldritch knowledge that can and will drive people insane:
1) God isn't real and death is a permanent end
2) The universe is dying
3) The universe is fundamentally random due to quantum mechanics 

One thing I can definitely agree with Theists on is that humans definitely have a **need** to believe in a god. Without religion, society spirals and people desperately search to fill the void in their life. Sometimes they become Marxists and use The State to replace god. Sometimes they become coomer degenerates. Sometimes they become consoomers. Sometimes they turn to substance abuse.

In my experience, only a handful of people have the mental fortitude to digest certain facts about our world so I am very cautious about who I share the extent of my beliefs with IRL. Here, it doesn't matter what I post: I'm just a retard on the Internet, so you're either already going to agree with me or you're going to dismiss me as a heretic.


----------



## smegma enthusiast (Apr 30, 2022)

Do I believe God is real? Do I believe that everything in the Bible is true? No. But I do like religion itself. It forms communities, builds buildings, and forms a good, generally-moral society. I enjoy going to my church with my family, I like to celebrate Christmas and Easter. It’s a lot of fun and introspective activities and discussions with people who usually genuinely want to help others.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 30, 2022)

I've already beheld my afterlife.

Whether or not a deity is over it, whether or not a deity is anywhere, to me, is pointless to consider anymore.

I do not expect anyone else to share this view. My revelations about my own post life existence dont' care about your feelings.


----------

